# Seg.Especial Nortada - Frio e Neve - 22 a 25 Março 2008



## nimboestrato (21 Mar 2008 às 03:26)

Muita precipitação...pouca precipitação.Qual a cota de neve?400, 600,800 m?
Qual a direcção do vento? Se fôr NW,uma das hipóteses ainda em aberto , as precipitações serão mais abundantes mas a cota será obviamente mais elevada.
Se fôr N a cota desce mas as precipitações serão fracas.
Se fôr NE , igualmente hipótese ainda não descartada, que interessa cotas baixíssimas se as precipitações forem ridiculamente escassas ou até inexistentes?
Não perca as cenas do próximo capítulo.Especialmente você, que vive aí no interior norte , em cotas que se incluem ,ou até suplantam as expectáveis na Previsão.
Como a minha (cota) é de 78 metros e bem juntinho do monstruoso Oceano,sábado, lá vou eu pegar no carro,na mulher  e nos meus 2 filhos e aí vamos "os 5 ,uma Aventura na Neve!", ou  "os 5 em busca da Neve Perdida".
Falta pouco para sabermos o verdadeiro Guião.
Está quase...
...
Quanto ao tempo para a semana a disparidade de modelos é tamanha , que hoje ,aquando solicitado por familiares e amigos que estão/vão de férias não consegui adiantar-lhes quase nada a partir de terça.
Para uns modelos prosseguirá  a seca cá a  norte ,aí vem Ele de novo,depois  deste episódio que ainda pode ser seco.
Para outros isto que aí vem é só um tímido começo de um largo período próspero  de precipitações generalizadas.
Oh Europeu (ECMWF)!!! -Agora é a tua vez de acertares ...




--------------------------
*Aviso MeteoPT.com*

*As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.
*
--------------------------


----------



## psm (21 Mar 2008 às 07:38)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



nimboestrato disse:


> Muita precipitação...pouca precipitação.Qual a cota de neve?400, 600,800 m?
> Qual a direcção do vento? Se fôr NW,uma das hipóteses ainda em aberto , as precipitações serão mais abundantes mas a cota será obviamente mais elevada.
> Se fôr N a cota desce mas as precipitações serão fracas.
> Se fôr NE , igualmente hipótese ainda não descartada, que interessa cotas baixíssimas se as precipitações forem ridiculamente escassas ou até inexistentes?
> ...






bom dia
responder á ultima frase.
parece que o europeu está a tornar-se mais consistente, e o gfs já começou a tender para o europeu (especialmente nesta ultima run).
não vou lançar foguetes, mas que a tendencia começa a estar lá


----------



## João Soares (21 Mar 2008 às 09:34)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Isto esta cada vez melhor.... O freemeteo poem possibilidade de saraiva ou neve para o Porto

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2735943&la=18


----------



## filipept (21 Mar 2008 às 10:23)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Vai ser mesmo á justa, mesmo assim estou confiante para o final da tarde de sábado das 18h ás 24h. A partir daí a entrada vira a norte e as montanhas em Espanha tratam de ficar com quase toda a precipitação.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 10:27)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Boas, acho que podem abrir um tópico de seguimento especial, amanhã poderá mesmo ser um dia em grande.
Primeiro neve nos locais normais, depois lá para o fim da tarde já neve a cotas médias do Norte e Centro e durante a madrugada de Domingo até poderá cair em locais do Centro e Sul onde raramente acontece...
Os dados estão lançados....







Fonte: © INM











Os ensembles colocam alguma precipitação para a manhã de Domingo...isso é que era





Reparem no Hirlam




Fonte: © INM



Pode mesmo haver surpresas...:assobio:


----------



## filipept (21 Mar 2008 às 10:37)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*

Acho incrivel a previsão do IM para sábado, com cotas acima dos 1000m, não dando sequer a possibilidade dela poder vir a baixar. A cota será certamente abaixo dos 1000m, nem que fique a 900m. Eu sei que tem mais meios para fazer o acompanhamento da situação, mas não creio que o gfs se vá enganar por tanto.


----------



## Z13 (21 Mar 2008 às 10:41)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> Boas, acho que podem abrir um tópico de seguimento especial, amanhã poderá mesme ser um dia em grande.
> Primeiro neve nos locais normais, depois lá para o fim da tarde neve já em cotas médias do Norte e Centro e durante a madrugada de Domingo até poderá cair em locais do Centro e Sul onde raramente acontece...
> Os dados estão lançados....
> 
> ...





já fui atestar a pick-up!!! 
Mais porque tive medo que volte a subir o gasóleo do que com fé que volta a nevar em abundância...


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 10:44)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Zoelae13 disse:


> já fui atestar a pick-up!!!
> Mais porque tive medo que volte a subir o gasóleo do que com fé que volta a nevar em abundância...


Neve em abundância é para esquecer, mas que ela vai aparecer isso é quase certo


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 10:52)

*Re: Seg.Especial Nortada c/ possibilidade Neve - 22 a 25 Março 2008*

Na madrugada de Segunda também poderá cair alguma coisa...


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 11:13)

Como deverá evoluir a situação...


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2008 às 11:33)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008*



Brigantia disse:


> Reparem no Hirlam



O Hirlam é especialmente tortuoso para vocês, toma-vos por masoquistas, ser português e gostar de neve é um sofrimento permanente  
Mete um bocadinho de precipitação em quase todo o país menos aí no pedaço do norte onde haveria frio suficiente. Isto não vai ser nada fácil a cotas realmente baixas, se metesse precipitação tirava o frio obviamente tal a situação precária. Mas também acho que acabará por cair nalgum local alguma coisa. A coisa está excelente é para o norte da Galiza e Asturias.


----------



## dgstorm (21 Mar 2008 às 12:05)

O IM mete a cota nos 1000m !? 

Só...


----------



## boneli (21 Mar 2008 às 12:07)

Bom dia a todos

Continuo também na expectativa para amanhã mas tenho fé...já tenho tudo rponto para a seguir ao almoço me por a caminho para terras do gerês e Barroso. O que intriga é porque á medida que o tempo passa cada vez ha mais certezas relativamente á possibilidade de queda de neve em cotas relativamentes baixas e no INM só dá a partir dos 1000....


----------



## dgstorm (21 Mar 2008 às 12:07)

Na previsao descritiva falam em 1000m na especial da pascoa ja falam em 800m ! Decidam-se...


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2008 às 12:16)

O problema não vai estar na cota, mas sim na quantidade de neve. De todas as entradas de Norte que acompanhei nestes últimos anos, a única que deixou alguma acumulação aqui foi a de 26 de Dezembro de 2004 (apenas uma fina camada). Todas as outras não deixaram mais que alguns flocos.

Gostaria que esta fosse diferente, mas


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2008 às 13:18)

As cotas de neve do GFS (último run das 06z) para uma localização a norte, próximo de Vila Real. As cotas estão diferenciadas pela cor, se tem ou não precipitação. Mas tenham em atenção que alguma precipitação embora existente é quase insignificante em acumulação/3h.







Nos próximos run's vou disponibilizando a mesma tabela com novos dados.


----------



## Minho (21 Mar 2008 às 13:54)

Um conselho a todos que não vivem em Serras ou lugares altos, não fiquem, se puderem, à espera que a neve caia na vossa localidade, peguem no carro e vão ao encontro dela em qualquer serra com 1000 metros, irá dar com certeza um belo espectáculo


----------



## Weatherman (21 Mar 2008 às 13:57)

Aqui fica o TAF para o Porto

LPPR 211130Z 211818 33015KT 9999 FEW030 
     BECMG 1821 35010KT 9999 SCT016 BKN025 
     TEMPO 0618 35020G30KT 5000 RADZ BKN012 
     PROB30 
     TEMPO 0612 3000 SHGS BKN004 BKN008

entre as 06 e as 12 de amanhã estão a prever aguaceiros de granizo


----------



## ACalado (21 Mar 2008 às 15:08)

Vince disse:


> As cotas de neve do GFS (último run das 06z) para uma localização a norte, próximo de Vila Real. As cotas estão diferenciadas pela cor, se tem ou não precipitação. Mas tenham em atenção que alguma precipitação embora existente é quase insignificante em acumulação/3h.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas amigo Vince podes disponibilizar esses dados para Latitude: 40,28246 Longitude: -7,50224 

abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 15:12)

Bem por aqui está-se a levantar um ventinho que está a trazer humidade  já vou com 55% e já tive uma rajada de 52 km/h.

Serão dias mais de winchill do que outra coisa  afinal pó tambem é bom.


----------



## ACalado (21 Mar 2008 às 15:13)

Uma coisa que me deixa um pouco indignado é o facto de os traços  presentes no gfs que dizem respeito a neve serem um pouco esquisitos na sua distribuição pois afinal a serra da estrela também devia ter uns traços não acham pois ai Neva de certeza


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2008 às 15:17)

spiritmind disse:


> Uma coisa que me deixa um pouco indignado é o facto de os traços  presentes no gfs que dizem respeito a neve serem um pouco esquisitos na sua distribuição pois afinal a serra da estrela também devia ter uns traços não acham pois ai Neva de certeza



Eu acho que o GFS não conta muito com a topografia do terreno... Eu acho que para a serra da Estrela ela vai cair bem... Da mesma forma que acho que sábado á noite São Mamede (Portalegre) também é um local provável de queda de alguns flocos, uma vez que parece que a precipitação vai andar pelo sul à noite.

A partir daí é aguardar... eu acredito em muita surpresa (atenção, não quero com isto dizer neve em Lisboa e afins  )


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2008 às 16:03)

Já saiu a run das 12z... e está tão parecida que apenas uma micro análise permite dizer mais...

Fico a aguardar pelas cartas do Vince, para ver se há evoluções significativas 

Não começam a sentir um certo "frisson" ou serei só eu?  Nervosismo, apertozinho no estômago... 


Ando a ficar demasiado "meteoalucinado"


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 16:24)

vitamos disse:


> Já saiu a run das 12z... e está tão parecida que apenas uma micro análise permite dizer mais...
> 
> Fico a aguardar pelas cartas do Vince, para ver se há evoluções significativas
> 
> ...



Se por um lado o GFS mantem tudo o HIRLAM retirou bastanste precipitação

Agora resta-nos seguir os satélites e radares, os modelos já não vão trazer nada de novo...vamos ter esperança


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2008 às 16:31)

spiritmind disse:


> Uma coisa que me deixa um pouco indignado é o facto de os traços  presentes no gfs que dizem respeito a neve serem um pouco esquisitos na sua distribuição pois afinal a serra da estrela também devia ter uns traços não acham pois ai Neva de certeza



Isso não tem a ver com o GFS mas com o plotting de quem faz esse mapa em questão, e eu nunca gostei desse mapa por causa desse tipo de coisas que são recorrentes, básicamente está mal feito, para cotas usa antes o Wetter3 (Schneefallgrenze) que costuma ser mais lento a disponibilizar os run's mas é bem melhor.

Mais daqui a bocado meto umas tabelas para Braga, Porto, Bragança, Covilhã e Coimbra do run das 12z do GFS, mas só daqui a uma ou duas horas, que é ainda mais lento que o wetter3


----------



## ACalado (21 Mar 2008 às 16:45)

Vince disse:


> Isso não tem a ver com o GFS mas com o plotting de quem faz esse mapa em questão, e eu nunca gostei desse mapa por causa desse tipo de coisas que são recorrentes, básicamente está mal feito, para cotas usa antes o Wetter3 (Schneefallgrenze) que costuma ser mais lento a disponibilizar os run's mas é bem melhor.
> 
> Mais daqui a bocado meto umas tabelas para Braga, Porto, Bragança, Covilhã e Coimbra do run das 12z do GFS, mas só daqui a uma ou duas horas, que é ainda mais lento que o wetter3



Ok amigo VInce obrigado  ca ficaremos a espera dessas tabela e que venham com boas noticias


----------



## ACalado (21 Mar 2008 às 16:47)

vitamos disse:


> Já saiu a run das 12z... e está tão parecida que apenas uma micro análise permite dizer mais...
> 
> Fico a aguardar pelas cartas do Vince, para ver se há evoluções significativas
> 
> ...



Eu até já dei nos calmex  pois faltam poucas horas para o evento e penso que este traz uma carga emocional maior pois todos sabemos que será concerteza o ultimo deste inverno/primavera


----------



## dgstorm (21 Mar 2008 às 17:02)

Vince disse:


> Isso não tem a ver com o GFS mas com o plotting de quem faz esse mapa em questão, e eu nunca gostei desse mapa por causa desse tipo de coisas que são recorrentes, básicamente está mal feito, para cotas usa antes o Wetter3 (Schneefallgrenze) que costuma ser mais lento a disponibilizar os run's mas é bem melhor.
> 
> Mais daqui a bocado meto umas tabelas para Braga, Porto, Bragança, Covilhã e Coimbra do run das 12z do GFS, mas só daqui a uma ou duas horas, que é ainda mais lento que o wetter3



Fico a espera dessa tabela !


----------



## ACalado (21 Mar 2008 às 17:03)

Alguem me pode explicar a teoria destes senhores  a sério que gostava mesmo de saber qual o método de trabalho destes profissionais....

senão vejamos:

A partir de sexta-feira, o território do Continente, será afectado
por uma massa de ar frio e instável. Consequentemente, o vento soprará de Norte, com intensidade nas terras altas, e deverão ocorrer aguaceiros no Norte, que no Sábado se estenderão até ao Alto Alentejo principalmente nas terras altas e que serão sob a forma de neve acima dos 800 metros. 
fonte:IM

Sábado, 22 de Março de 2008
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
Aguaceiros, em especial nas Regiões Norte e Centro e que serão de
neve acima dos 1000 metros. Fonte:IM

depois metem aguaceiros para as Penhas douradas (sensivelmente 1530m)








com os modelos assim:











Agora expliquem-me se souberem o porque?  é este o serviço publico que temos


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 17:05)

spiritmind disse:


> Agora expliquem-me se souberem o porque?  é este o serviço publico que temos



Ás tantas são eles que vão acertar  já não seria a primeira vez.


----------



## ACalado (21 Mar 2008 às 17:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ás tantas são eles que vão acertar  já não seria a primeira vez.



Acertar em que? assim acertam de certeza pois no mesmo site existem contradições, ou optam por seguir um raciocínio  que neve so acima dos 1500m  e assim é aceitável colocarem o ícone de aguaceiros tudo para o mesmo dia,  ou então não escrevem no  mesmo site neve acima dos 800m depois 1000m e metem um ícone de aguaceiros numa estação bem acima dos 1000m. eu estava a referir-me as contradições não se vai ou não nevar 

assim toda a gente pode ser meteorologista pois sempre podes dizer "olha amanha ou vai nevar ou vai fazer sol"


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 17:16)

spiritmind disse:


> Acertar em que? assim acertam de certeza pois no mesmo site existem contradições, ou optam por seguir um raciocínio  que neve so acima dos 1500m  e assim é aceitável colocarem o ícone de aguaceiros,  ou então não escrevem no  mesmo site neve acima dos 800m depois 1000m e metem um ícone de aguaceiros numa estação bem acima dos 1000m. eu estava a referir-me as contradições não se vai ou não nevar
> 
> assim toda a gente pode ser meteorologista pois sempre podes dizer "olha amanha ou vai nevar ou vai fazer sol"



As contradições dão-se porque tem a ver com as actulizações que eles fazem aos comunicados normalmente lançam-no e depois nunca mais se lembram dele e quanto ás cotas elas só devem ser mexidas logo á noite tal como nos simbolos pois ontem davam neve por isso logo á noite devem voltar a coloca-la isto na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2008 às 17:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ás tantas são eles que vão acertar  já não seria a primeira vez.



É verdade... este ano não seria! Mas não deixa de ser estranho. E é uma actualização! Digamos que é a passagem de um 4-3-3 para 5-4-1 em retranca, metendo o autocarro à frente da baliza! A situação não está fácil! Por outro lado voltamos a cair num problema que já aconteceu, e que volta a fazer confusão a um leigo como eu:
A poucas horas do evento temperaturas muito altas... e eu lembro-me deste filme na altura do carnaval. E na altura o problema foi mesmo o facto de as temperaturas não descerem mais porque precipitação havia!

O factor imprevisibilidade tb não sei se se aplica aqui... pelo que aprendi a "convectividade" é um dos factores de maior imprevisibilidade! Ora Domingo pelos vistos isso não irá ocorrer, ou irá 

Por outro lado e em aparte as imagens de satélite mostram nuvens a surgir "do nada" (salvo seja) no nordeste transmontano...


----------



## ACalado (21 Mar 2008 às 17:25)

Desculpem mas hoje tou a ser mauzinho, mas IM não é uma instituição publica que tem de ter responsabilidades, têm se servir o cidadão, tem de ter um site constantemente actualizado, sem falhas de actualizações, o que custa descarregar uma imagem ou um texto para o ftp? só se estiverem muito ocupados  pois ao fim ao cabo todos dependemos do site deles em questões meteorológicas. este método do tira mete penso que não seja o método correto.

há e já para não falar disto....

Penhas Douradas foi elevada a cidade sem o governo saber 







São os pekenos pormenores que marcam a diferença


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 17:27)

tá a chegar logo á noite o norte já vai começar a sentir


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 17:52)

12,3ºC e céu já com muitas nuvens...


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 17:58)

Aqui ficam as previsões do INM para esta zona...



> Elaboración: viernes 21 de marzo de 2008 a las 09:45:00
> Validez: Sábado día 22 de 00 a 24 horas (oficial)
> Actualización: Viernes día 21 a las 19 horas (oficial)
> Predicción
> ...


Fonte: © INM






> Fecha Predicción: viernes 21 de marzo de 2008 a las 12:45:00domingo 23 de marzo de 2008
> EN EL NORTE MUY NUBOSO O CUBIERTO CON CHUBASCOS DEBILES A
> MODERADOS, QUE EN LA CANTABRICA PODRIAN SER FUERTES E IR
> ACOMPANADOS DE TORMENTAS. EN EL RESTO NUBOSO O MUY NUBOSO CON
> ...


Fonte: © INM


----------



## storm (21 Mar 2008 às 17:58)

A tanto tempo que não vinha postar

Tenho vindo a seguir a situação, e está cada vez mais interessante.
Neste momento o céu está a ficar nublado, à coisa de meia hora começou a aparecer uma grande vaga de nuvens, o vento tem aumentado muito(até abana os veículos automóveis ) e esta uma sensação de frio.

Espero que caía muita precipitação apesar de apontar para pouca quantidade.

O aspecto das nuvens por aqui são parecidas com a foto do *Brigantia*.

Cumps,


----------



## Teles (21 Mar 2008 às 18:10)

boas pessoal aki em Rio Maior o vento em dois minutos virou gelado e ciclonico


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 18:12)

Segundo o meteograma para Bragança com base na run das 12Z a precipitação terminaria por volta das 16/17H...isto é que seria morrer na praia.





Apesar de tudo eu acredito



Meteograma para a Serra de Nogueira
http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=163&la=4&gid=2737139


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 18:24)

Aqui vão os alertas emitidos pelo IM devido ao vento:

Lisboa, Leiria, Coimbra, Aveiro, Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo: Alerta Amarelo por causa do vento, de Hoje ás 18:00 até amanha ás 17:59:

"No litoral, vento moderado a forte do quadrante norte com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h."

Viseu, Guarda, Vila Real, Bragança, Braga e Viana do Castelo: Alerta Amarelo por causa do vento, de hoje ás 20:00 até amanha ás 19:59

"Nas terras altas, vento forte do quadrante norte com rajadas até 90 km/h."






No momento 12,0ºC e vento com rajadas de 30 km/h... wind chill a 5ºC


----------



## Fernando (21 Mar 2008 às 18:43)

Estou muito pessimista... Acho que vamos morrer na praia...  O freemeteo prevê neve em quantidades razoáveis para as cidades habituais em Espanha... O INM retirou alguma precipitação... Acho que este episódio não vai passar de uma grande desilusão...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 18:46)

Fernando disse:


> Estou muito pessimista... Acho que vamos morrer na praia...  O freemeteo prevê neve em quantidades razoáveis para as cidades habituais em Espanha... O INM retirou alguma precipitação... Acho que este episódio não vai passar de uma grande desilusão...



Totalmente de acordo  ventinho gelado e pó é que é bom.


----------



## meteo (21 Mar 2008 às 18:48)

ola a todos.. estou de ferias em Arganil..acham que há alguma hipotese de nevar ?


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 18:49)

Bem... fui agora á rua comprar pilhas para a máquina e está uma sensação de frio...

Agora o vento sopra a *25,2 km/h* e o wind chill é de *4,6ºC*...
Temperatura nos 11,8ºC


----------



## Bgc (21 Mar 2008 às 18:58)

Isto está a mudar...O céu está bem mais pesado e está cá um ventinho...


----------



## Bgc (21 Mar 2008 às 19:01)

O freemeteo não dá um panorama deveras extraordinário para Montezinho. Confesso que esperava mais para amanhã a 1048 metros de altitude. 

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2737416


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 19:01)

meteo disse:


> ola a todos.. estou de ferias em Arganil..acham que há alguma hipotese de nevar ?



Será complicado dizer-te isso neste momento já não é bem o frio que está em jogo mas sim a percepitação que talvez ficará pelo Norte  mas tudo pode acontecer...o frio está algumas horas de começar a entrar pela peninsula a dentro.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 19:02)

Bgc disse:


> Isto está a mudar...O céu está bem mais pesado e está cá um ventinho...



A temperatura está a descer a bom ritmo, neste momento 9,7ºC, 55%HR, 1015hPA e o Dew-Point 1ºC.


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2008 às 19:03)

*Cotas de Neve, Run GFS das 12z*


*Braga*






*Chaves*





*Bragança*





*Porto*





*Coimbra*





*Covilhã*





*Lisboa*


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 19:05)

Bgc disse:


> Isto está a mudar...O céu está bem mais pesado e está cá um ventinho...



Parece que se está a formar aí algo

Sat24 17:00





Sat24 18:45





Talvez chova


Aqui 11,8ºC neste momento...


----------



## Bgc (21 Mar 2008 às 19:06)

Vince, podes dizer a q localidades se referem?
Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 19:07)

Bemmm que diluivo   é giro quando não há chuva é quando as cotas são mais baixas  malditas nuvens transmissoras de calor.

Não se entusiasmem tenham antes é esperança....


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2008 às 19:08)

Bgc disse:


> Vince, podes dizer a q localidades se referem?
> Obrigado



Está por cima de cada carta


----------



## Bgc (21 Mar 2008 às 19:14)

Sorry


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 19:19)

Macumba na Serra da Estrela e Bragança  que curiosamente são dos locais mais altos do país será que por cá nada é homogéneo ocorre tudo aos bocados.


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2008 às 19:26)

Se Bragança ficasse para os lados de Burgos...
http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=3127461&la=18
Este evento ou vai ser a salvação deste Inverno ou uma tremenda desilusão...


----------



## meteo (21 Mar 2008 às 19:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Será complicado dizer-te isso neste momento já não é bem o frio que está em jogo mas sim a percepitação que talvez ficará pelo Norte  mas tudo pode acontecer...o frio está algumas horas de começar a entrar pela peninsula a dentro.



obrigado..sei que vai estar frio,mas nem sei que altura está Arganil e areas envolventes..a serra mais alta para estes lados se não me engano será a serra do Açor.perto dos 1000 metros,será ?


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2008 às 19:47)

meteo disse:


> obrigado..sei que vai estar frio,mas nem sei que altura está Arganil e areas envolventes..a serra mais alta para estes lados se não me engano será a serra do Açor.perto dos 1000 metros,será ?



Segundo o freemeteo Arganil está a 285m e está prevista alguma precipitação para amanhã... nas elevações próximas é provável que neve. A 285m pelas previsões é difícil no entanto eu não diria impossível!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 20:01)

Neste momento 11,8ºC, mas já tive 11,6ºC

Vento passando dos 21,9 km/h e Wind chill nos 5,3ºC
Humidade a 78%
Pressão a 1012 hPa


----------



## Fil (21 Mar 2008 às 20:18)

Boas. Por aqui tenho 8,3ºC, 48% e 1016 hPa, o céu está parcialmente nublado e o vento é moderado de WNW.

Espero uma valente desilusão amanhã, com a chuva a parar no momento em que o frio começar a entrar, à boa maneira portuguesa


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 20:32)

Aqui tenho 11,6ºC...vento a 19,1 km/h e wind chill nos 5ºC

HOJE:
MÍNIMA: 8,9ºC
MÁXIMA: 16,6ºC

Por Varzea da Serra, em Viseu, onde está o André:

Temperatura nos 6,1ºC
Vento a aumentar de intensidade...
Ceu pouco nublado


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2008 às 20:34)

Fil disse:


> Boas. Por aqui tenho 8,3ºC, 48% e 1016 hPa, o céu está parcialmente nublado e o vento é moderado de WNW.
> 
> Espero uma valente desilusão amanhã, com a chuva a parar no momento em que o frio começar a entrar, à boa maneira portuguesa



É engraçado  Já muito se falou de duas facções MeteoPT: Os optimistas e os pessimistas. Nesta altura os pessimistas já se manifestaram e os optimistas não parecem andar muito optimistas. Depois há (e impõe-se) os analistas isentos e esses também não andam muito optimistas! 

Pensando bem se calhar é melhor andar com o pé atrás! Assim qualquer coisinha nos poderá saber melhor


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2008 às 20:38)

Gilmet disse:


> Aqui tenho 11,6ºC...vento a 19,1 km/h e wind chill nos 5ºC
> 
> HOJE:
> MÍNIMA: 8,9ºC
> ...



 André sempre presente! Oh Gil manda um abraço ao meu vizinho desnaturado, que se vai embora sabendo que é estação de referência quando estou em Lisboa! 

Se calhar esse sortudo ainda vai ver o elemento branco e nós Gil... Olha já tivemos a sorte de o ver 2 vezes em dois anos!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 20:43)

Céu pouco nublado.

Por aqui a temperatura está estagnada nos 12.2ºC.

O vento é forte tive agora uma rajada de 62 km/h a pressão está nos 1012hpa  vamos lá ver no que isto dá.


----------



## ALV72 (21 Mar 2008 às 20:46)

meteo disse:


> obrigado..sei que vai estar frio,mas nem sei que altura está Arganil e areas envolventes..a serra mais alta para estes lados se não me engano será a serra do Açor.perto dos 1000 metros,será ?




Se não me engano, Serra da Lousã ( Trevim ) 1200 m.

É que eu estou virado para ela 
Cumprimentos
Joao


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 20:49)

vitamos disse:


> André sempre presente! Oh Gil manda um abraço ao meu vizinho desnaturado, que se vai embora sabendo que é estação de referência quando estou em Lisboa!
> 
> Se calhar esse sortudo ainda vai ver o elemento branco e nós Gil... Olha já tivemos a sorte de o ver 2 vezes em dois anos!



Concerteza...é para já

Pois é...parece que ele vai ver neve...http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2732908 nós... ficamos a ver... mas ainda não perdi a esperança...totalmente

11,4ºC neste momento


----------



## Bgc (21 Mar 2008 às 20:56)

Eu tenho alguma esperança, aqui para Bragança, no período da hora de jantar. Penso que entre as 18h e as 21h seremos presenteados com alguma coisa


----------



## ACalado (21 Mar 2008 às 21:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Macumba na Serra da Estrela e Bragança  que curiosamente são dos locais mais altos do país será que por cá nada é homogéneo ocorre tudo aos bocados.



ai esta a prova que isto pode ser imprevisível


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 21:05)

spiritmind disse:


> ai esta a prova que isto pode ser imprevisível



Claro eu estou com a fé que para o norte se passe o que se passou por cá em 2006  mas desta vez quem fica a babar-se somos nós.


----------



## dgstorm (21 Mar 2008 às 21:17)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro eu estou com a fé que para o norte se passe o que se passou por cá em 2006  mas desta vez quem fica a babar-se somos nós.



Deus te ouça ! 
Que venha... eu ja tenho a maquina pronta... e vou andar com o termómetro atras de mim no domingo de pascoa !


----------



## Fil (21 Mar 2008 às 21:40)

Tenho a temperatura completamente estabilizada desde há hora e meia, com 8,2ºC actualmente. O vento continua moderado de WNW. A rajada máxima do dia foi de 38.9 Km/h.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2008 às 21:43)

E aqui está parada mesmo *11,8ºC* e 1013hpa...


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 21:48)

Bem... por aqui está estagnada... 11,4ºC no momento
Vento a 17 km/h, mas com rajadas mais fortes...+30 km/h, e wind chill a 6ºC

Em Varzea da Serra, Viseu estão 5ºC


----------



## ACalado (21 Mar 2008 às 21:49)

os traços de neve nesta run já eram


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 21:51)

Pufff os modelos decidamente são um mimo 

Acabei de ter uma rajada de 68 km/h estou com 12.2ºC não sai disto.

Viva a desertificação...o pó e o vento gelado


----------



## ACalado (21 Mar 2008 às 21:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pufff os modelos decidamente são um mimo
> 
> Acabei de ter uma rajada de 68 km/h estou com 12.2ºC não sai disto.



Até a 12h mudam   uma risada


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 21:56)

spiritmind disse:


> Até a 12h mudam   uma risada



Conclusão ás tantas quem vai acertar mesmo é o IM


----------



## vitamos (21 Mar 2008 às 21:58)

Tenham calma... as diferenças não são assim tantas... o que eu acho na run é que há um ligeiro atraso tanta na chuva como no frio e isso dá uma ideia errada, mas não mudou assim tanto, penso eu


----------



## ACalado (21 Mar 2008 às 22:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> Conclusão ás tantas quem vai acertar mesmo é o IM



claro que acertam amigo mario tem num parte do site aguaceiros e na outra neve é o que se chama jogar com uma dupla


----------



## filipept (21 Mar 2008 às 22:04)

Vejam o que se aprocima a passar ao lado da Irlanda. Entrando o frio fica muito seco.












imagens actualizam a cada saida.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 22:07)

Eu reparei agora nisso filipept e pergunetei-me de onde vai surgir a precepitação de amanhã ??


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Mar 2008 às 22:07)

Bragança temperatura a descer...7º, humidade a aumentar...


----------



## Santos (21 Mar 2008 às 22:11)

Boa noite,

Depois de mais um dia de labuta, isto de ter filhos com vinte e minutos anos tem muito que se lhe diga (off-topic)  

Não desanimem, se não nevar desta que chova rápidamente que faz muita falta ... veremos o que faz o vento 


aqui ficam uns tracinhos...


----------



## Santos (21 Mar 2008 às 22:14)

Já agora  ... para quem não conhece, aqui está um link excelente.
Coloquem as coordenadas e façam os v/meteogramas 
http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready-bin/metgram2.pl


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2008 às 22:35)

Uma hora depois os mesmos 11,8ºC

Venha o frio nas proximas horas porque neve deve ser por um canudo muito pouca mesmo...tirando a serra da Estrela que vai ficar bem coberta


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2008 às 22:37)

*O frio só vai entrar depois da passagem da superfície frontal fria (ou seja, após as principais precipitações).*

Naturalmente, a queda de neve irá ocorrer apenas nas terras altas e possivelmente em ... BRAGANÇA !!!


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2008 às 22:43)

SIm sim é verdade não contem com cotas de neve muito baixas durante a frente fria!!O ar frio entra depois da frente como é normal de acontecer...depois a sorte seriam alguns aguaceiros pos frontais mas parece que até isso vai ser escasso

11,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 22:47)

Temperatura nos 11,6ºC (aqui varia entre os 11,4ºC e os 11,8ºC)

O vento há pouco chegou aos 27,7 km/h e o wind chill aos 3,7ºC
Agora sopra a 14,4 km/h

Humidade a 76%
Pressão a 1012 hPa


----------



## dgstorm (21 Mar 2008 às 22:50)

Aqui nao sai dos 11,9ºC ! 

Ja teve 11,5ºC agora parou nos 11,9ºC...

Ceu com nuvens e uma brisa fresquinha... ate nem ta muito vento !


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2008 às 22:51)

8,0ºC e já chove um pouco.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2008 às 22:53)

Mas sera que o meu sensor avariou nos 11,8ºC?? podia ir ver os outros mas tou tão bem aqui...


----------



## Rog (21 Mar 2008 às 22:56)

miguel disse:


> Mas sera que o meu sensor avariou nos 11,8ºC?? podia ir ver os outros mas tou tão bem aqui...



Também estou a ter por aqui a mesma temperatura e não mexe... 11,8ºC


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 22:59)

Dan disse:


> 8,0ºC e já chove um pouco.




8,3ºC, 70%HR e 1013hPA. Nesta zona da cidade também já caem umas pingas.


----------



## dgstorm (21 Mar 2008 às 23:02)

Rog disse:


> Também estou a ter por aqui a mesma temperatura e não mexe... 11,8ºC



Ja somos 3... parou nos 11,9ºC !


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 23:09)

Por aqui não passa dos 12.1ºC /12.2ºC

Tive uma rajada agora de 60 km/h  deu um winchill de 0.43ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2008 às 23:10)

miguel disse:


> Uma hora depois os mesmos 11,8ºC





Gilmet disse:


> Temperatura nos 11,6ºC (aqui varia entre os 11,4ºC e os 11,8ºC)





dgstorm disse:


> Aqui nao sai dos 11,9ºC !





Rog disse:


> Também estou a ter por aqui a mesma temperatura e não mexe... 11,8ºC




Também estou na segunda metade dos *11 ºC*, estou com *11,8 ºC* e muito vento.

Barcarena está com *11,7 ºC*.


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2008 às 23:14)

A acontecer vai ser mesmo no limite, mas eu continuo com esperanças











Por agora a temperatura está completamente estabilizada nos 8,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2008 às 23:14)

*11,7ºC* desde as 21:30 pelo menos que mexe apenas 0,1ºC...


----------



## dgstorm (21 Mar 2008 às 23:23)

Tou a ver que isto é geral !

Anda tudo por volta dos 11ºC e nem desce nem sobe ! Que cena marada !


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 23:33)

Há pouco tive 11,4ºC, mas agora tenho outra vez 11,5ºC

EDIT: Uns segundos depois de postar passa a 11,6ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Mar 2008 às 23:36)

Estou com *11,7 ºC*, depois de já ter tido *11,6 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 23:38)

Eu não saio dos 12.2ºC ehehehehehehehehe  acho que o vento está a acalmar.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2008 às 23:44)

11,6ºC
a minima não vai descer muito esta noite...mas amanha a esta hora estão só menos 5ºC no minimo!!...


----------



## dgstorm (21 Mar 2008 às 23:53)

Amanha é que vai ser a festa aqui para ver quem tem as temperaturas mais baixas !


----------



## Gilmet (21 Mar 2008 às 23:55)

Bem... tenho agora 11,6ºC... o vento sopra a 17,2 km/h e o wind chill esta a 6,3ºC

Há uns momentos o vento chegou aos 28 km/h e o wind chill aos 3,8ºC

23:59 - vento a *32 km/h* e wind chill a *3,2ºC*


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2008 às 23:59)

7,8ºC e vão caindo umas gotas minúsculas.


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Mar 2008 às 00:02)

boas

bem aqui o vento é moderado com rajadas e friiiiiiiio , já se vê a Norte algumas nuvens.

abraços


----------



## fsl (22 Mar 2008 às 00:03)

Em Oeiras , quer a TEMP, quer a PRESSAO estao estcionarias desde as 18:00.
A TEMP au redor de 13º, e a PRESSAO entre 1013 e 1014.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2008 às 00:10)

Os parabéns ao *João Esteves*, que, para quem ainda não reparou, elaborou um relatório mensal do mês de Fevereiro.
Qualquer dia faz ele os relatórios do I.M. 
*João Esteves*, onde é que te baseaste para afirmares que o mês de Fevereiro foi x ºC mais quente do que o normal, terá sido nas normais climatológicas de Lisboa ?
Já agora, para quando planeias instalar uma WebCam ?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 00:12)

Gilmet disse:


> Bem... tenho agora 11,6ºC... o vento sopra a 17,2 km/h e o wind chill esta a 6,3ºC
> 
> Há uns momentos o vento chegou aos 28 km/h e o wind chill aos 3,8ºC
> 
> 23:59 - vento a *32 km/h* e wind chill a *3,2ºC*



Peço desculpa a ignorancia mas o que é o wind chill ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2008 às 00:18)

dgstorm disse:


> Peço desculpa a ignorancia mas o que é o wind chill ?



Não há que pedir desculpa, estamos aqui para aprender. 
Wind Chill é a sensação térmica resultante do efeito da intensidade do vento.
Wind Chill a *3,2 ºC* significa que, com aquela intensidade de vento e aquela temperatura, tem-se uma sensação térmica equivalente a *3,2 ºC* sem vento.
Quanto mais depressa o vento soprar, maior será a sensação de frio e, portanto, mais frios serão os valores de Wind Chill, apesar de os valores de temperatura serem constantes.
Quanto mais baixa for a temperatura e mais forte for o vento, maior será o Wind Chill, ou seja, a sensação de frio provocada pelo vento.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 00:19)

dgstorm disse:


> Peço desculpa a ignorancia mas o que é o wind chill ?



Não tens que pedir desculpa
O wind chill é a sensação termica, que pode variar consoante com o vento...

Nos até podemos dizer que está um frio de rachar e, na verdade a temperatura ser até amena, embora o vento faça com que aparentemente esteja frio... espero que tenha sido explicito

No momento vento a 24,8 km/h e *wind chill* a 4,3ºC


----------



## rogers (22 Mar 2008 às 00:20)

dgstorm disse:


> Peço desculpa a ignorancia mas o que é o wind chill ?



É a sensação termica causada pela intensidade do vento e pela temperatura que  realmente faz. Por exemplo: Se a temperatura estiver 5 graus e o vento 50Km/h a sensação térmica ou wind chill é de -1 grau, isto é, sentiremos mais frio do que se estivesse 5 graus e sem vento.


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Mar 2008 às 00:20)

boas

aqui fica um quadro 





abraços


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 00:27)

Obrigado pelas explicações !

Percebi perfeitamente !


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2008 às 00:30)

Só é pena a percepitação pois é uma valente queda  dá pelo direito a granizo.


----------



## Fil (22 Mar 2008 às 00:30)

dgstorm disse:


> Obrigado pelas explicações !
> 
> Percebi perfeitamente !



Na foto do teu avatar, pareces estar a sofrer um pouco com o wind chill 

Aqui tenho 7,1ºC, o céu parece que já está totalmente coberto e continuam a cair as mini-gotas. O vento diminuiu de intensidade e continua a soprar de WNW.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 00:34)

Alertas estendidos ao sul do país... também pelo vento:

Setubal, Beja e Faro: Alerta amarelo devido ao vento de Ontem ás 23:00 até hoje ás 17:59

"No litoral, vento moderado a forte do quadrante norte com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h."






11,5ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 00:46)

Neste momento:

11,6ºC toda a noite nisto 
72%HR
1012hpa
5,0 km/h
Ponto de orvalho:8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2008 às 00:48)

Por aqui, muito vento e *11,5 ºC*.


----------



## Fil (22 Mar 2008 às 00:54)

As temperaturas quase não mexem porque o ar mais frio só vai começar a entrar amanhã a partir da tarde. Aqui também continuo quase com a mesma temperatura há quase 2 horas, não há advecção de ar frio nem o céu está limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 01:02)

Bem... parece que esta a crescer neblusidade no centro e a dirigir-se para sul:

23:30





00:30





Neste moento 11,6ºC, vento a 17 km/h e wind chill a 6ºC... humidade a 76% e pressão a 1011 hPa


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 01:08)

Mas o radar está limpinho!!




Agora 11,4ºC , 72%HR, 1012hpa e vento 11,5 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 01:12)

miguel disse:


> Mas o radar está limpinho!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois... só agora vi e ia já acrescentar...adiantaste-te...É que está mesmo limpo..., mas segundo as previsões hoje ainda deve cair algo..., embora seja só la para a tarde...

11,6ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 01:19)

Gilmet disse:


> Pois... só agora vi e ia já acrescentar...adiantaste-te...É que está mesmo limpo..., mas segundo as previsões hoje ainda deve cair algo..., embora seja só la para a tarde...
> 
> 11,6ºC



Sim para a tarde não falha!!mas será que vai dar para registar algo no meu pluviometro que só regista 1mm de cada vez vai ser na queima depois o interesse vai ser até onde a temperatura baixa!! e vou com 11,6ºC  e uma banda de nuvens a passar  veremos qual a musica amanha


----------



## Santos (22 Mar 2008 às 02:09)

Boa noite
Acabo de chegar a casa, e caem por aqui uns "pingos" dispersos


----------



## Brigantia (22 Mar 2008 às 09:38)

Boas, neste momento 8,2ºC, 78%HR, 1006hPA e céu muito nublado


----------



## vitamos (22 Mar 2008 às 10:51)

A run das 12z do GFS volta a mostrar mais frio, mas quando a torneira fechar toda! De qualquer forma existe uma outra noite a acompanhar com atenção no extremo norte do país! A noite de Domingo para segunda! Aí sim acredito nas grandes surpresas...


----------



## filipept (22 Mar 2008 às 11:36)

Poderão ser boas noticias aqui para cima. A aemet.es acabou de colocar pontevedra em alerta amarelo para acumulação de neve, mas está dificil. A acompanhar ...


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 11:43)

Bom dia!! Aqui uma mínima de 11,4ºC não baixou mesmo disto neste momento vou com *15,9ºC*e já tive *16,3ºC*, 51%HR,1008hpa e vento fraco 6,5 km/h céu nublado mas o sol brilha neste momento...


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 11:54)

POr aqui chove... sigo com 13,1ºC !

Caiem algumas pingas bem grossas e frias ! Ta a chegar


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 11:56)

Bom dia...

Aqui a minima (até agora) ficou em 10,3ºC

Agora anda num sobe e desce... já tive 14,6ºC, 12,1ºC e agora tenho 14,3ºC

Vento a 11,1 km/h e wind chill a 11ºC
Humidade a 68%
Pressão a *1007 hPa*

Céu encoberto, mas nada de chuva...


Por Várzea da Serra, ás 9:41

Temperatura nos 5,9ºC
Chuva fraca e nevoeiro persistente


----------



## vitamos (22 Mar 2008 às 11:59)

Penso que em alguns pontos do gerês é possível que neve brevemente se houver precipitação... as temperaturas estão abaixo dos 4º em Montalegre e Lamas de Mouro... em Bragança um pouco mais altas... vamos ver...


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2008 às 12:06)

Alguma chuva de manhã, com a passagem da superfície frontal. 

Tem caído alguma neve nos montes, principalmente nos que ficam a norte.

Esta manhã a 1300m.


----------



## boneli (22 Mar 2008 às 12:17)

Bom dia

Neste momento estou averificar uma descida gradual da temperatura aqui no Norte...Em Manzaneda esta a Nevar bastante e aqui em Braga a percipitação tem sido regular, mas não muito forte..vamos continuar a acompanhar...Em Montalegre não neva mas na Serra do Larouco já neva a cerca de 1200 metros.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 12:19)

Dan disse:


> Alguma chuva de manhã, com a passagem da superfície frontal.
> 
> Tem caído alguma neve nos montes, principalmente nos que ficam a norte.
> 
> Esta manhã a 1300m.



Boa foto Dan Neve...


*Ultimas notícias de Várzea da Serra (+-950m)*

Chove com bastante intensidade
Temperatura nos *4,8ºC *(a descer)


Aqui 14,1ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 12:23)

Não tarda aqui tenho a máxima mais alta que ontem já vou com  *17,1ºC*, 50%HR, 1008hpa e vento de 7,9 km/h céu coberto


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 12:23)

Bons dias por aqui aguaceiros fracos com uma temp de 10ºc esperava mais baixo  na serra já neva vamos aguardar que a cota comece a descer gradualmente e que ainda exista precipitação


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2008 às 12:45)

Aqui está outra vez a chover, mas a temperatura está muito alta (7,7ºC).


----------



## jonaslor (22 Mar 2008 às 12:48)

spiritmind disse:


> Bons dias por aqui aguaceiros fracos com uma temp de 10ºc esperava mais baixo  na serra já neva vamos aguardar que a cota comece a descer gradualmente e que ainda exista precipitação



Boas. Por aqui chove e sigo com 6.º C
Perguntava-te se existe possibilidades de queda neve tanto para aí como para Loriga?


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 12:48)

Pronto já tive a máxima mais alta do que ontem o tempo está ameno *17,4ºC* e já tive *17,6ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2008 às 12:50)

Por aqui céu muito nublado estou com 14.0ºC já tive 15.1ºC a pressão está nos 1007hpa o vento está moderado.

O frio provavelmente ainda vai demorar 2 ou 3 horas.


----------



## vitamos (22 Mar 2008 às 12:51)

Dan disse:


> Aqui está outra vez a chover, mas a temperatura está muito alta (7,7ºC).



Bloqueou totalmente... tenho estado a ver as estações (IM, wunderground) da zona norte e a temperatura tem estado aos saltos mas sem alterações dignas de registo, embora nas serras exista um ritmo de descida! Olhando para as imagens de satélite, aquele granulado que em princípio indica frio ainda não chegou... dá a sensação de trazer alguma nebulosidade associada mas penso que não será o suficiente para uma precipitação significativa...

Se houvesse uma micro escala "caalmex" para a fase de acompanhamento (menos de 12horas)  de um evento eu diria que estou numa "expectativa pessimista" de momento.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 12:52)

O frio só deve aparecer por aqui mesmo depois de passar a frente já quase desfeita e isso só lá para o fim da tarde mesmo...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2008 às 12:58)

miguel disse:


> O frio só deve aparecer por aqui mesmo depois de passar a frente já quase desfeita e isso só lá para o fim da tarde mesmo...



Sim nós cá para o sul é só mesmo ao fim da tarde mas eles no norte mais 2 ou 3 horas e devem começar a sentir


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 12:58)

Começou a chover!... As pingas são pequenas mas caem com intensidade

Temperatura nos 13,8ºC
Vento a 22,6 km/h e wind chill a 7,8ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2008 às 13:02)

vitamos disse:


> Bloqueou totalmente... tenho estado a ver as estações (IM, wunderground) da zona norte e a temperatura tem estado aos saltos mas sem alterações dignas de registo, embora nas serras exista um ritmo de descida! Olhando para as imagens de satélite, aquele granulado que em princípio indica frio ainda não chegou... dá a sensação de trazer alguma nebulosidade associada mas penso que não será o suficiente para uma precipitação significativa...
> 
> Se houvesse uma micro escala "caalmex" para a fase de acompanhamento (menos de 12horas)  de um evento eu diria que estou numa "expectativa pessimista" de momento.



Sim, o frio parece estar a entrar agora, mas a precipitação já parou. 

Esta tarde, com muita sorte, talvez ainda ocorram alguns aguaceiros de graupel aqui na cidade.

Fica aqui um vídeo dum aguaceiro de neve na serra esta manhã.


----------



## Gongas (22 Mar 2008 às 13:03)

por aqui chove com alguma intensidade e com bastante vento. segundo o termómetro do meu carro sigo com 11,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 13:04)

Aqui neste momento também borrifa é mesmo esse o termo temperatura de 16,7ºC, 60%HR, 1008hpa...

Ps: já parou foi mesmo só uma nuvem passageira até a frente vai ser assim, mas sempre deu para baixar um pouco a temperatura.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 13:06)

Já há sol e já não chove...
A temperatura caiu até aos *12,3ºC* e não registei nada no pluviometro...

Pressão a 1006 hPa

A foto de há pouco:


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 13:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> O frio provavelmente ainda vai demorar 2 ou 3 horas.



Exacto. Está só agora a começar a chegar ao norte de Espanha, lá para as 15/16:00 é que se começará a notar uma descida da temperatura em Bragança.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2008 às 13:16)

Gongas disse:


> segundo o termómetro do meu carro sigo com 11,8ºC.




O teu carro mostra a temperatura com resolução de *0,1 ºC* ?


----------



## jonaslor (22 Mar 2008 às 13:17)

Vince disse:


> Exacto. Está só agora a começar a chegar ao norte de Espanha, lá para as 15/16:00 é que se começará a notar uma descida da temperatura em Bragança.



E por aqui chegará por volta de que horas?


----------



## ajrebelo (22 Mar 2008 às 13:17)

boas

aqui já borrifou  neste momento o céu já não está tão carregado e o sol já espreita, vento moderado com rajadas, temperatura 14.8º

abraços


----------



## João Esteves (22 Mar 2008 às 13:20)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Os parabéns ao *João Esteves*, que, para quem ainda não reparou, elaborou um relatório mensal do mês de Fevereiro.
> Qualquer dia faz ele os relatórios do I.M.
> *João Esteves*, onde é que te baseaste para afirmares que o mês de Fevereiro foi x ºC mais quente do que o normal, terá sido nas normais climatológicas de Lisboa ?
> Já agora, para quando planeias instalar uma WebCam ?
> ...



Olá a todos  Os valores que servem de referência são os valores das normais da estação de Lisboa (EMA), que presumo ser a da Avenida Gago Coutinho. É relativamente próxima a localização desta estação em relação à minha, pelo que penso não estar a incorrer num erro (pelo menos significativo) quando comparo valores.
A webcam será para breve. Sofri um pequeno contratempo nesta matéria pois tentei adaptar uma normal câmera web como weather cam no exterior e cheguei à conclusão que este tipo de dispositivos (pelo menos este) não aguenta a forte luminosidade do exterior e a imagem aparece totalmente estragada, mesmo depois de exaustivos ajustes no software da máquina. Foi um passo para a frente e três para trás . De qualquer modo ando neste momento a estudar a oferta existente no mercado, nomeadamente o online, para que, proximamente possa fazer essa aquisição e implementar mais essa funcionalidade no meteoPortela e no meteoNisa.
Já agora, uma pergunta Daniel, qual foi a estação que adquiriste e que está na alfândega?


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 13:21)

Aqui sigo com 9ºC ! A temperatura desceu com uma rapidez... a bocado chovia, as pingas eram grossas e geladas, o vento sopra com algumas rajadas mais fortes e muito frias !  Por agora o sol ja espreita !


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 13:23)

jonaslor disse:


> E por aqui chegará por volta de que horas?



A partir das 18:00 é que começam a descer aí mas de forma mais suave do que em Bragança.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2008 às 13:25)

João Esteves disse:


> Já agora, uma pergunta Daniel, qual foi a estação que adquiriste e que está na alfândega?



Olá, *João Esteves*. 
Adquiri uma *Davis Vantage Pro2 6152 Wireless*.
Estou ainda a pensar adquirir 2 piranómetros, para efectuar medições de radiação solar e UV.
Com esse upgrade, a minha estação irá transformar-se num modelo superior, ou seja, numa *Davis Vantage Pro2 
Plus 6162*.


----------



## jonaslor (22 Mar 2008 às 13:26)

Vince disse:


> A partir das 18:00 é que começam a descer aí mas de forma mais suave do que em Bragança.



Mas haverá probabilidade de nevar?


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 13:28)

João Esteves disse:


> A webcam será para breve. Sofri um pequeno contratempo nesta matéria pois tentei adaptar uma normal câmera web como weather cam no exterior e cheguei à conclusão que este tipo de dispositivos (pelo menos este) não aguenta a forte luminosidade do exterior e a imagem aparece totalmente estragada, mesmo depois de exaustivos ajustes no software da máquina. Foi um passo para a frente e três para trás .



É, a maioria das webcam's não presta para este fim. Pensa na solução de uma camara fotográfica digital usada ou qualquer coisa assim, não deve ficar cara comprada em leilão pois não precisa de ser a última geração, mesmo uma antiga Canon, Olympus,etc, de 3 MPixel desde que tenha USB deve dar resultados bem melhores do que qualquer webcam moderna. 

Dá uma olhadela neste tópico onde se falou do assunto, pois há máquinas de determinadas marcas que permitem ser controladas por software o que é o ideal para este fim.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tecnic...-software-de-uma-webcam-1638-2.html#post54648


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2008 às 13:30)

Vince disse:


> É, a maioria das webcam's não presta para este fim. Pensa na solução de uma camara fotográfica digital usada ou qualquer coisa assim, não deve ficar cara comprada em leilão pois não precisa de ser a última geração, mesmo uma antiga Canon, Olympus,etc, de 3 MPixel desde que tenha USB deve dar resultados bem melhores do que qualquer webcam moderna.
> 
> Dá uma olhadela neste tópico onde se falou do assunto, pois há máquinas de determinadas marcas que permitem ser controladas por software o que é o ideal para este fim.
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tecnic...-software-de-uma-webcam-1638-2.html#post54648



Também estava à procura de uma, mas pretendo uma câmara que fique ligada a um router, para não ficar ligada ao PC.
Assim, não precisava de ter o PC ligado 24h por dia.
Conheces quem venda este tipo de câmaras ?


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 13:32)

jonaslor disse:


> Mas haverá probabilidade de nevar?



Acreditando no GFS para aí, não, pois a precipitação acabaria antes das temperaturas baixarem o suficiente. Mas há que ter fé na transição, nalgumas nuvens insurrectas hehehe. Mas cheka tu mesmo o meteograma: http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html  Mete estas coordenadas daí: 40.328225 / -7.69043


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 13:37)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Também estava à procura de uma, mas pretendo uma câmara que fique ligada a um router, para não ficar ligada ao PC.
> Assim, não precisava de ter o PC ligado 24h por dia.
> Conheces quem venda este tipo de câmaras ?



Desconheço, e a existir deve ser uma coisa muito cara pois ligar uma camara a um router implicaria que ela tivesse IP Networking o que não é uma coisa vulgar. Provavelmente existe para segurança/vigilância, etc, mas deve ser uma coisa cara.
Mas então não vais ter que deixar o PC ligado por causa da nova estação ?


----------



## filipept (22 Mar 2008 às 13:40)

Estas celulas poderão entrar no norte de Portugal e deixar alguma neve a cotas médias.











P.S: Mais uma vez, as imagens de radar foram "roubadas" aos nossos vizinhos espanhois.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2008 às 13:40)

Vince disse:


> Mas então não vais ter que deixar o PC ligado por causa da nova estação ?



Não, vou comprar um datalogger IP.
Assim, o datalogger fica ligado a um router, em vez de ficar ligado ao PC e posso ir de férias sem ter de deixar o PC ligado.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Mar 2008 às 13:51)

Acho que não se vai passar nada...


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 13:54)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Não, vou comprar um datalogger IP.
> Assim, o datalogger fica ligado a um router, em vez de ficar ligado ao PC e posso ir de férias sem ter de deixar o PC ligado.



Ou então fazes como fiz arranjas um pc antigo no meu caso e um amd 600mhz com uma fonte de 200w para gastar pouca luz  256mb memoria e ta a andar fica sempre ligado  sempre ficar mais baratinho do que comprares um datalogger ip


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 13:57)

Vince disse:


> Desconheço, e a existir deve ser uma coisa muito cara pois ligar uma camara a um router implicaria que ela tivesse IP Networking o que não é uma coisa vulgar. Provavelmente existe para segurança/vigilância, etc, mas deve ser uma coisa cara.
> Mas então não vais ter que deixar o PC ligado por causa da nova estação ?



amigo vince sabes dizer-me se esta maquina da pra controlar por software?

HP 735 PHOTOSMART
ou
HP PhotoSmart 635


----------



## vitamos (22 Mar 2008 às 13:59)

Em Lisboa, tarde de sol e algumas nuvens, vento q.b. e temperatura até agradável. Ou seja até agora um fiasco!

Vou mas é vestir e curtir o frio que se faz sentir num copo de cerveja bem geladinho numa cervejaria bem Portuguesa...

Pode ser que logo à noite ainda existam surpresas, mas como eu duvido!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2008 às 14:01)

Boa tarde a todos os membros do meteopt! 
Tenho vindo a acompanhar esta situação com alguma cautela,noto que os termometros ja estao a descer neste momento aqui na zona norte!

Posso adiantar que estao cerca de 2 graus na zona do alto espinho (serra do marao) ou seja a cerca de 900 metros de altura zona de campea.
Nao vai valtar muito ira começar a cair uns flocos aproveitem o melhor ainda estara para vir creio que esta madrugada possa ocorrer uns aguaceiros dispersos de neve,mas nada de anormal!

Aproveitem o fim de semana espero muitas fotografias e cuidado na estrada!

Uma boa pascoa!


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 14:06)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Não, vou comprar um datalogger IP.
> Assim, o datalogger fica ligado a um router, em vez de ficar ligado ao PC e posso ir de férias sem ter de deixar o PC ligado.



Vê lá isso bem. Presumo que estejas a falar do WeatherLinkIP, esse tipo de soluções são um pouco "fechadas" e limitativas, os dados são enviados para um servidor da Davis/WeatherLink e se queres usá-los tens que os puxar depois de lá. Faz alguns uploads automáticos para redes como o Citizen Weather mas por exemplo para o Weather Underground parece-me que não faz. Não há nada como o PC e estar tudo na tua mão, este tipo de soluções são boas para quem não tem outras opções como uma estação numa casa remota, etc.





spiritmind disse:


> amigo vince sabes dizer-me se esta maquina da pra controlar por software?
> 
> HP 735 PHOTOSMART
> ou
> HP PhotoSmart 635



Sinceramente não sei. Estuda alguns dos link's que deixei no tópico. Há vários software diferentes, uns gratuitos, outros pagos, e cada um deverá ter a lista das maquinas compativeis. Mas por norma costuma ser mais as máquinas de marcas mais populares, Canon,Olympus, Nikon, etc, mas verifica.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tecnic...-software-de-uma-webcam-1638-2.html#post54648


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2008 às 14:18)

GRANIZZZZOOO hhehe tempratura desceu pos 7 graus


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 14:20)

Bem... aqui tenho 14,6ºC já ha algum tempo...a máxima até agora foi de 14,8ºC
Pressão a 1005 hPa

Em Várzea da Serra:

Temperatura: 5,2ºC
O céu já apresenta abertas embora ainda caiam alguns pingos...
Vento forte

E, parece que, na Paradela, o Flaviense21 (Márcio) já viu nevar aos 1000m


----------



## boneli (22 Mar 2008 às 14:22)

Boas tardes..
Neste momento chove em Braga granizo..notei uma ligeira descida da temperatura e neste momento estão 9 graus...
Vou pegar na máquina e vou até ao gerês e montalegre a tarde toda..bem espero que corra bem.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 14:23)

Tempo actual:

Temp:*17,1ºC*
Hum:46%
Press:1007hpa
Vento: 7,9 km/h...max: 13,0 km/h(13:47)
Céu nublado mas com boas abertas...venha o fim da tarde para ter alguma coisa de diferente por aqui...ou seja ver a temperatura a baixar depois da chuvinha fraca No Norte estão a entrar uns aguaceiros vindos da Galiza


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 14:24)

Que granizada que caiu aqui... a temperatura desceu ate aos 8ºC !

Tenho um video e algumas fotos ja ponho aqui !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mar 2008 às 14:25)

Já neva em Paradela de Monforte (Chaves)

Amigos de Bragança aí vai ela!


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 14:27)

Já neva em Varzea da Serra!!

Aqui 15,2ºC


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 14:29)

Esta estação de Braga é de algum de vocês ?
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IBRAGA1

Estou a perguntar porque está muitas vezes offline e ligaram-na à Net mesmo agora, deve ter sido de ver o granizo


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 14:30)

É notorio já o frio a entrar pelo Norte e já está a ter os seus efeitos agora seria sempre a melhorar ou seja a cota a baixar porque o frio vai aumentando!!O pior é o que já sabemos faltar a chuva no Norte para o fim do dia mas até lá pode animar bem as coisas ai por cima venham essas fotos e filmes


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 14:31)

Sinceramente não sei. Estuda alguns dos link's que deixei no tópico. Há vários software diferentes, uns gratuitos, outros pagos, e cada um deverá ter a lista das maquinas compativeis. Mas por norma costuma ser mais as máquinas de marcas mais populares, Canon,Olympus, Nikon, etc, mas verifica.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tecnic...-software-de-uma-webcam-1638-2.html#post54648[/QUOTE]


ok obrigado vou estudar a ver se da pois por acaso arranjo uma maquina desse modelo 

por aqui vento aguaceiros e dois arco-iris


----------



## vitamos (22 Mar 2008 às 14:32)

Gilmet disse:


> Já neva em Varzea da Serra!!
> 
> Aqui 15,2ºC



Eu estou desconfiado que a neve que está a entrar está a cair acima de zero graus de temperatura, fazendo com que haja posterior queda rápida... interessante. Se na Várzea neva (900metros, pelo que percebi e já na entrada da zona centro) tudo pode acontecer agora!

Vou sair, logo espero ver tudo animado


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2008 às 14:36)

Gilmet disse:


> Bem... aqui tenho 14,6ºC já ha algum tempo...a máxima até agora foi de 14,8ºC
> Pressão a 1005 hPa
> 
> Em Várzea da Serra:
> ...


Já vi que quando não poder enviar os meus registos posso contar contigo Gil

Por agora céu nublado com abertas, vento fraco a moderado, o frio já está a entrar a norte


----------



## Fernando (22 Mar 2008 às 14:47)

Aqui em Bragança o céu permanece muito nublado mas com boas abertas. Penso que ainda não se faz sentir muito a descida de temperatura... Não estou muito crente...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2008 às 14:51)

Por aqui está a chegar a chuva está a ficar negro a norte  o vento continua intenso rajada máxima até agora 55 km/h e estou com 14.2ºC pressão nos 1005hpa.


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2008 às 14:55)

O vento esta moderado, ceu esta escuro e sigo com *12,4ºC*

A maxima ate ao momento e de 16,0ºC


----------



## *Marta* (22 Mar 2008 às 15:05)

Boa tarde!!
Por aqui, muito granizo, ainda que de pedra pequena. Os carros estão todos brancos e o chão também... Aguardamos desenvolvimentos!!


----------



## Brigantia (22 Mar 2008 às 15:09)

Fernando disse:


> Aqui em Bragança o céu permanece muito nublado mas com boas abertas. Penso que ainda não se faz sentir muito a descida de temperatura... Não estou muito crente...



De facto isto não está fácil...o ar frio vai começar agora entrar em força. Que pena as nuvens começarem a fugir...

Neste momento 10,5ºC e 40%HR.


----------



## olheiro (22 Mar 2008 às 15:20)

Aqui pela charneca Ribatejana o vento é forte, com rajadas muito fortes e algum chuvisco à mistura. A temperatura é de 12 graus.


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 15:25)

Nao consigo por videos aqui  !

Alguem me pode ajudar ?


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 15:27)

dgstorm disse:


> Nao consigo por videos aqui  !
> 
> Alguem me pode ajudar ?



Por exemplo podes ir aqui  http://tinypic.com/ 

colocas file type : video

upload now

e depois colas o link que te vai dar aqui no forum


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2008 às 15:30)

*Neve intensa na Serra da Estrela*

GNR cortou a estrada entre Lagoa Comprida e Penhas Douradas
A estrada entre a Lagoa Comprida e Penhas Douradas, na Serra da Estrela, encontra-se encerrada ao trânsito desde as 13h00 horas devido à queda de neve e vento. 

As más condições atmosféricas, em particular a intensa queda de neve, que se verifica desde as 11h00 horas, levaram a GNR a encerrar ao trânsito a estrada de acesso ao maciço da Serra da Estrela, o ponto mais alto de Portugal continental. 

Segundo o Centro de Limpeza de Neve de Piornos, a estrada foi fechada para permitir a actuação das máquinas de desobstrução e permitir a retirada das pessoas que se encontravam na zona da Torre e que "já não conseguiam andar para a frente nem para trás". 

De acordo com a mesma fonte, estão neste momento em actividade as sete máquinas de limpeza de neve, mas ainda não existem previsões para a reabertura da via. 

Fonte:Sic

Por aqui muitooo vento alguma chuvita fininha e temperatura a descer a bom ritmo estou com 12.1ºC quase a bater a mínima


----------



## storm (22 Mar 2008 às 15:33)

Por aqui está em regime de aguaceiros (pingos bem grossos), e vento sopra com alguma intensidade, temperatura nos 13.5ºC .

Que venha a neve e o granizo fique em terras espanholas.

Cumps,


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 15:36)

spiritmind disse:


> Por exemplo podes ir aqui  http://tinypic.com/
> 
> colocas file type : video
> 
> ...



Obrigado !


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2008 às 15:37)

Aqui em Oeiras, o vento está moderado com algumas rajadas fortes, chove com pouca intensidade e estão 12.6ºC, com tendência de descida. Em Bragança já neva?


----------



## salgado (22 Mar 2008 às 15:37)

Por aqui (sabugal 800m) já cai neve ainda alternada com chuva mas a coisa promete para a noite. Na Guarda parece q está já a "pegar".


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 15:39)

salgado disse:


> Por aqui (sabugal 800m) já cai neve ainda alternada com chuva mas a coisa promete para a noite. Na Guarda parece q está já a "pegar".



Na guarda estão 4ºc não sei de neva, a pouco a *Marta* dizia que caia granizo vamos esperar que nos diga algo 

que temperatura tens ai ?


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 15:42)

POr aqui sigo com 10,5ºC ! Vento forte e umas nuvens negras a aproximarem-se muito parecidas com as que a bocado deram em granizo !


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 15:42)

Céu coberto por aqui a frente esta quase aqui mas tão fraquinha que mete pena temp.16,4ºC,Humidade 55%, pressão 1006hpa e vento 9,4 km/h não acredito que consiga registar 1mm


----------



## Brigantia (22 Mar 2008 às 15:42)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui em Oeiras, o vento está moderado com algumas rajadas fortes, chove com pouca intensidade e estão 12.6ºC, com tendencia de descida. Em Bragança já neva?


Não e a temperatura teima em não descer. Neste momento 9,8ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## salgado (22 Mar 2008 às 15:43)

Não sei a temperatura correcta (diria uns 4ºc) mas sei que nas ultimas 2 horas desceu muito. Avisaram-me via messenger que nevava na Guarda e que já estavam as ruas a ficar brancas...


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 15:44)

Brigantia disse:


> Não e a temperatura teima em não descer. Neste momento 9,8ºC e céu muito nublado.



POis é como aqui anda sempre a saltar dos 7.7 /7.8ºc  temos mesmo esperar pelo final da tarde


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2008 às 15:46)

Brigantia disse:


> Não e a temperatura teima em não descer. Neste momento 9,8ºC e céu muito nublado.


É pena

Em Oeiras chove um pouco mais forte, e tenho 11.6ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mar 2008 às 15:46)

Brigantia disse:


> Não e a temperatura teima em não descer. Neste momento 9,8ºC e céu muito nublado.



Parece que a Maldição Nortenha deste Inverno continua!

Por aqui céu quase limpo!

Temp: 8.7ºC


----------



## olheiro (22 Mar 2008 às 15:48)

Chove torrencialmente aqui pelos lados de Santo Estêvão (Sudoeste Ribatejano)


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2008 às 15:54)

Tive uma rajada de 63 km/h chove bem neste momento estou com 11.3ºC nova mínima


----------



## FSantos (22 Mar 2008 às 15:55)

É impressão minha ou neva em manteigas?

http://weather.no.sapo.pt/


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 15:57)

FSantos disse:


> É impressão minha ou neva em manteigas?
> 
> http://weather.no.sapo.pt/




 neva mesmo!!


----------



## storm (22 Mar 2008 às 15:57)

FSantos disse:


> É impressão minha ou neva em manteigas?
> 
> http://weather.no.sapo.pt/



Pelo menos pela a imagem parece, os pinheiros já tão brancos


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 15:59)

storm disse:


> Pelo menos pela a imagem parece, os pinheiros já tão brancos



Tudo indica que sim


----------



## psm (22 Mar 2008 às 16:00)

boa tarde.estou no estoril
vento moderado a forte de NW, chove moderadamente.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2008 às 16:00)

kakakkaka pra ja o centro esta a ser brindado!!!

estrada fechada na serra da estrala 0 graus nas penhas douradas!


----------



## Fil (22 Mar 2008 às 16:01)

FSantos disse:


> É impressão minha ou neva em manteigas?
> 
> http://weather.no.sapo.pt/



Sim, os telhados estão ligeiramente esbranquiçados! 

Aqui nada de nada, a temperatura tem-se mantido estabilizada à volta dos 8ºC e só agora parece começar a querer descer. As nuvens que podiam deixar algo estão retidas a norte e daqui consigo ver a serra de Montesinho branca. Sobre a cidade só há nuvens inofensivas. O vento é moderado a forte de NE. A minha mínima foi de 6,5ºC e a máxima de 9,4ºC.


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2008 às 16:01)

FSantos disse:


> É impressão minha ou neva em manteigas?
> 
> http://weather.no.sapo.pt/


Parece que neva Qual é a altitude de Manteigas?

Por aqui continua a chuva fraca e o vento moderado a forte, sigo com 11.1ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 16:02)

Já chovee aqui!! bons pingos cruzados 15,2ºC, 70%HR,1006hpa  e 12,2km/h de vento E


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 16:03)

MSantos disse:


> Parece que neva Qual é a altitude de Manteigas?
> 
> Por aqui continua a chuva fraca e o vento moderado a forte, sigo com 11.1ºC



800m


----------



## storm (22 Mar 2008 às 16:03)

Por aqui a temperatura começou a descer.


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 16:04)

já neva 

vou filmar e colocar fotos


----------



## Brigantia (22 Mar 2008 às 16:06)

spiritmind disse:


> já neva
> 
> vou filmar e colocar fotos



 A cota vai descer bastante nas próximas horas, vamos ver se a precipitação aparece.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2008 às 16:06)

Por aqui a temperatura começa a soluçar estou com 10.8ºC


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 16:06)

POr aqui depois de um aguaceiro a temperatura desceu  muito rapido... sigo com  8,4ºC ! O vento abrandou um bocado e mais algumas nuvens vindas de norte aproximam-se !


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2008 às 16:07)

spiritmind disse:


> 800m



Está a nevar na zona centro a 800m e em Bragança nada.
Por aqui chuva  está agora, moderada e tocada a vento, estou com 10.7ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (22 Mar 2008 às 16:08)

Neva em loriga. Já começa a cumular
daqui a pouco meto fotos


----------



## *Marta* (22 Mar 2008 às 16:09)

Aqui nevou durante um bocado, com carros e chão a ficar brancos... Mas agora veio uma aberta e já se foi tudo!  Espero que agora o mau tempo vá pra Covilhã, que é pra lá que eu também vou não tarda nada! 
A temperatura era, nos placares de uma das farmácias, de 2º C.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 16:10)

Elaa já a nevar abaixo dos 800m muito bomm... aqui a temperatura vai caindo a bom ritmo e vou agora com 14,2ºC e 78%HR


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2008 às 16:13)

Estou com 10.4ºC  está a descer 0.2ºC de 5 em 5 minutos.


----------



## storm (22 Mar 2008 às 16:13)

Eheheeh, já está a chegar a neve a muitos sítios 

Aqui em meia hora a temperatura desceu 0.5ºC, sigo com 13ºC


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 16:15)

MSantos disse:


> Está a nevar na zona centro a 800m e em Bragança nada
> Por aqui chuva  está agora, moderada e tocada a vento, estou com 10.7ºC



Se olhares para o satélite as nuvens tem fintado Bragança, parece quase o Ronaldo a fazer dribles:
http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp&sat=vis

Se alguma passar lá provavelmente também cai alguma neve mas parece tudo muito fugaz onde está a cair, é a própria precipitação que traz o frio para baixo e tudo muito no limite com temperaturas até positivas, só se vê a neve porque a humidade está baixa na ordem dos 60/70%, se fosse mais alta com estas temperaturas positivas não haveria neve.


----------



## *Marta* (22 Mar 2008 às 16:15)

Spiritmind, como estão as coisas aí na Covilhã?


----------



## jonaslor (22 Mar 2008 às 16:18)

À medida q1ue está a nevar tb troveja...
e pela covilha spiritmind ?


----------



## olheiro (22 Mar 2008 às 16:19)

O vento amainou, continua a cair uma chuva miudinha, a temperatura desceu significativamente e estamos agora com cerca de 8º...


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2008 às 16:20)

Já está a subir  mas foi uma boa queda  estou com 10.8ºC.


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 16:21)

jonaslor disse:


> À medida q1ue está a nevar tb troveja...
> e pela covilha spiritmind ?



aqui tb nunca tinha visto a nevar e a trovejar  vou carregar as fotos e os vídeos. Agora continua a cair mas muito misturada parece mais granizo


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 16:24)

*Marta* disse:


> Spiritmind, como estão as coisas aí na Covilhã?



Neva bem agora ja meto videos

temperatura a cair a pike


----------



## *Marta* (22 Mar 2008 às 16:28)

spiritmind disse:


> Neva bem agora ja meto videos
> 
> temperatura a cair a pike




Eu tenho de ir pra Covilhã hoje  Dava jeito conseguir chegar!


----------



## meteo (22 Mar 2008 às 16:31)

aqui em Arganil ja trovejou e caio graniso suficiente para fazer camada..agora neve nem ve-la..baixo de mais para isso acontecer


----------



## LUPER (22 Mar 2008 às 16:36)

Para já parece que o inicio do evento é muito prometedor, ao longo do dia a cota vai baixar drasticamente, vamos ver é se a precipitação ajuda à festa, porque as condições de temperatura essas não fogem.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 16:36)

chove bem por aqui batida a vento muito forte de Norte rajadas na casa dos 60/70km/h nas boas...temperatura de *11,9ºC* em queda livre e 81%HR


----------



## Fernando (22 Mar 2008 às 16:37)

Que irritante este tempo !!!  70% do céu não tem nuvens, a temperatura teima em não descer, e pronto... Hoje o oasis do país é Bragança... Quem quiser bronzear apareça por aqui


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2008 às 16:37)

Por aqui a chuva já parou acumulei 1 mm estou com 11.1ºC.


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 16:48)

POr aqui sigo com 7,8ºC ! O tempo varia entre chuva e sol... parou agora de chover e vem mais uma nuvens de norte !


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 16:48)

*11,2ºC*, 84%HR chuviscos e nem registei 1mm como já previa...


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2008 às 16:49)

Boas sou mais um aqui para a comunidade meteorolouca xD

e nao resisti agora com esta situaçao meteorologica visto que adoro neve pena nunca ter visto a a cair (ainda virei a ve la)

será que pode cair neve em gondomar la pas 19 horas quando a temperatura começar a descer??



cumps a todos


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 16:52)

Ora cá vai muito puxada a vento mas é melhor que nada.












[ame="http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=1233zww&s=3"]Video1[/ame]
[ame="http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=29pt91x&s=3"]Video 2[/ame]


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 16:52)

LUPER disse:


> Para já parece que o inicio do evento é muito prometedor, ao longo do dia a cota vai baixar drasticamente, vamos ver é se a precipitação ajuda à festa, porque as condições de temperatura essas não fogem.



Tem vindo a meter mais frio, Bragança por exemplo esta madrugada está previsto ter -4.6 ºC aos 850hPa e -33.1C aos 500hpa e 1394 DM de altura geopotencial o que seria Cota Zero. Mas a precipitação é que é mentira, continua a insistir nesta desgraça nacional a partir desta noite:


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 16:53)

Stinger disse:


> Boas sou mais um aqui para a comunidade meteorolouca xD
> 
> e nao resisti agora com esta situaçao meteorologica visto que adoro neve pena nunca ter visto a a cair (ainda virei a ve la)
> 
> ...




Pois poder cair até podia pelo menos sleet mas para isso tinha de chover! e a partir dessa hora não me parece que possa chover lá grande coisa

Já agora bem vindo


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2008 às 16:54)

Vince disse:


> Vê lá isso bem. Presumo que estejas a falar do WeatherLinkIP, esse tipo de
> soluções são um pouco "fechadas" e limitativas, os dados são enviados para um servidor da
> Davis/WeatherLink e se queres usá-los tens que os puxar depois de lá. Faz alguns uploads
> automáticos para redes como o Citizen Weather mas por exemplo para o Weather Underground
> ...




Pois, é pena, mas os meus pais não gostam da ideia de deixar o computador ligado 24h por dia, 
muito menos nas férias, para além de que aqui a corrente eléctrica é bastante inconstante e facilmente 
o computador se desligaria, deixando de transmitir dados.
Ando a informar-me acerca do WeatherLink IP e logo hei-de tomar uma decisão.


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2008 às 16:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui a chuva já parou acumulei 1 mm estou com 11.1ºC.



Aqui a chuva tambem já parou o vento acalmou e a temperatura tambem já subiu para os 12.6ºC depois de ter estado nos 10.3ºC.

Vamos ver que surpresas nos reserva esta tarde/noite...
O frio não vai faltar mas precipitação pode. Onde chover pode haver surpresas...


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 16:55)

spiritmind disse:


> Ora cá vai muito puxada a vento mas é melhor que nada.


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 16:55)

7,4ºC ! Sinceramente nao esperava que a temperatura descesse assim tanto durante o dia e a esta hora ! Mas ainda bem...


----------



## jonaslor (22 Mar 2008 às 16:57)

Como prometido ai vai:

Em falta de melhor, ficamos com a que temos...































Por agora só mesmo o céu nublado. 

Ainda há probabilidade de mais????
Em que zona moras da cidade spiritmind?


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 16:59)

Ja se ve algum branquinho jonaslor !


----------



## jonaslor (22 Mar 2008 às 17:03)

dgstorm disse:


> Ja se ve algum branquinho jonaslor !



É pena ter durado pouco tempo.
Como se costuma dizer: "_o que é bom acaba depressa"._


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 17:05)

jonaslor disse:


> Como prometido ai vai:
> 
> Ainda há probabilidade de mais????
> Em que zona moras da cidade spiritmind?



Boas moro na parte alta da cidade junto ao campo de futebol antigo nao sei se conheçes a caminho da estrada para a serra 










[ame="http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=1233zww&s=3"]Video1[/ame]
[ame="http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=29pt91x&s=3"]Video 2[/ame]

mais um video

[ame="http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2guy3w3&s=3"]Video 3[/ame]

agora céu a limpar foi um aguaceiro que passou forte com alguma neve puxada a vento  vamos ver pa noite se temos sorte


----------



## jonaslor (22 Mar 2008 às 17:08)

spiritmind disse:


> Boas moro na parte alta da cidade junto ao campo de futebol antigo nao sei se conheçes a caminho da estrada para a serra
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sim conheço. Eu conheço essa parte. Morei 5 anos na rua da Saudade.. e passo aí muita vez quando vou à covilha pela serra.
De facto aí há muita mais hipótese de nevar pois moras na parte alta da cidade.
Perguntei-te porque essa zona não me era estranha...


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 17:12)

jonaslor disse:


> Sim conheço. Eu conheço essa parte. Morei 5 anos na rua da Saudade.. e passo aí muita vez quando vou à covilha pela serra.
> De facto aí há muita mais hipótese de nevar pois moras na parte alta da cidade.
> Perguntei-te porque essa zona não me era estranha...



 só tenho pena é a noite haver pouca ou quase nenhuma precipitação


----------



## *Marta* (22 Mar 2008 às 17:12)

jonaslor disse:


> Sim conheço. Eu conheço essa parte. Morei 5 anos na rua da Saudade.. e passo aí muita vez quando vou à covilha pela serra.
> De facto aí há muita mais hipótese de nevar pois moras na parte alta da cidade.
> Perguntei-te porque essa zona não me era estranha...



Rua da Saudade é a minha rua!!  Queres ver que ainda nos conhecemos? :P


----------



## *Marta* (22 Mar 2008 às 17:14)

Aqui ficam algumas imagens da Guarda há umas horas:


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Mar 2008 às 17:19)

fui à puebla e nevava bem...mas a percipitação está retida, e não passa para Bragança...tou triste...


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 17:22)

Aqui começou a chover e agora chove bem, esta tudo negro a volta e a temperatura desce e o vento ta mais forte sigo com 7ºC !


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2008 às 17:26)

ceu nublado, e ainda registo *10,6ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (22 Mar 2008 às 17:28)

ferreira5 disse:


> fui à puebla e nevava bem...mas a percipitação está retida, e não passa para Bragança...tou triste...


Aqui a temperatura esta descer bem, vamos ver se estas nuvens deixam alguma coisa...
Neste momento 7,6ºC e 43%HR.


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2008 às 17:29)

Belas fotos *Marta*.


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 17:30)

Brigantia disse:


> Aqui a temperatura esta descer bem, vamos ver se estas nuvens deixam alguma coisa...
> Neste momento 7,6ºC e 43%HR.



Bem... Aqui ta mais frio que aí... sigo com 6,9C !


----------



## Brigantia (22 Mar 2008 às 17:34)

dgstorm disse:


> Bem... Aqui ta mais frio que aí... sigo com 6,9C !


Depende das zonas da cidade, por exemplo a estação do Fil também já vai com 6,5ºC.


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 17:35)

Acho que vem ai mais uma carga  já começa nevar


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2008 às 17:38)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Chuva moderada entre as 16h00 e as 17h00. Temperatura de 10 ºC.


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 17:41)

Agora sim já começa a acumular


----------



## jonaslor (22 Mar 2008 às 17:42)

BOm por aqui parece que está a chegar outra vez.


----------



## Fernando (22 Mar 2008 às 17:46)

A temperatura desceu 0.8ºC em 10 minutos !  Dados da estação do Fil... Por agora seguimos com 5.7ºC e nuvens inofensivas no céu !


----------



## Fil (22 Mar 2008 às 17:48)

Parabéns para que já viu neve 

Aqui continua uma miséria, poucas nuvens no céu e muitas a norte onde se vê cortinas de precipitação. A temperatura começou há pouco a cair a pique, -1ºC em 10 minutos, 5,4ºC neste momento. O vento sopra de NNW.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2008 às 17:49)

*Serra da Estrela: Nevão surpreendeu turistas e impede circulação no maciço central*

O posto da GNR da Serra da Estrela disse à Agência Lusa que a estrada entre o cruzamento de Loriga e Piornos já não reabre hoje devido ao intenso nevão que se verifica e que surpreendeu os turistas na manhã de hoje. Desde as 11:40 de hoje que aquela via foi encerrada ao trânsito devido ao vento forte e à neve, que começou a cair com intensidade depois das 11:00 horas.
Fonte da GNR adiantou que depois de fechada a estrada foi necessário "ajudar a descer" os muitos automobilistas que se encontravam na zona da Torre, o ponto mais alto do maciço da Serra da Estrela, operação que decorreu sem incidentes. O Centro de Limpeza de Neve de Piornos mantém em actividade desde a manhã sete máquinas de desobstrução e limpeza.
Num contacto para a Agência Lusa, uma turista descreveu um cenário de "caos" na manhã de hoje no maciço central da Serra da Estrela. "Estava um caos. Caía muita neve e os carros deslizavam e batiam", adiantou esta turista, que esteve três horas retida com familiares na estrada que liga a Torre a Seia. 
"Quando saímos da Torre já estava a nevar com alguma intensidade, alguém devia ter-nos alertado para não descermos", adiantou. Depois, "ninguém passava na estrada. Nevava com uma intensidade louca. Durante uma hora não vimos passar ninguém", descreveu. "Parece que houve falta de coordenação de meios. Para eles pode ser natural, mas nós, turistas, não estamos habituados a estas condições", afirmou a turista portuguesa que escolheu a Serra da Estrela para passar a Páscoa com os pais e com os irmãos. "Passámos um momento de aflição", acrescentou. 

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 17:51)

A temperatura precisava de descer mais um pouco pois o que cai e muito húmido  
nem chega a pegar


----------



## jonaslor (22 Mar 2008 às 17:52)

Neva bués. Lindo. Maravilhoso!!!


----------



## Bgc (22 Mar 2008 às 17:55)

A temperatura desce a bom rápido mas, perante este céu tão vazio de nuvens, parece-me que não vai dar nada mesmo..


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 17:58)

Olá... sai por umas horas, chego a casa e...paginas e paginas escritas... é bom ver o forum assim

Parabens a todos os presenteados hoje

Ora em Varzea da Serra parece que a cada massa nublosa que passa caem aguaceiros de neve, mas neve... tenho informação de que ja vai em muitos centimetros... Da ultima vez que recebi informação estava o nosso amigo André no meio da montanha e... a nevar... ele só me dizia que estava todo molhado e cheio de frio... calculo Ele tirou muitas fotos... Lá... a minima foi *1,9ºC* e neste momento estão 3,1ºC

Aqui choveu a tarde inteira... 3,5mm

A minima foi registada ás 16:12, com 9,8ºC (até agora)
No momento tenho 10,5ºC...
O vento tem sido moderado com rajadas fortes... registei 30,4 km/h de máxima no anemometro...e wind chill minimo de 4,0ºC
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1006 hPa


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 17:59)

jonaslor disse:


> Neva bués. Lindo. Maravilhoso!!!



Aqui tb neva e a temperatura a cair


----------



## Paulo H (22 Mar 2008 às 18:01)

Por Castelo Branco, estão agora 6.0ºC com céu pouco nublado. 

De destacar que até esteve um dia quente, às 16h30 estavam 10.5ºC mas veio um aguaceiro moderado acompanhado de vento durante 30/40 minutos e arrefeceu até aos 5.0ºC (termómetro do carro). Era um aguaceiro bem frio, aposto que deve ter sido de neve/água neve por volta dos 650/700m por aqui à volta!


Cairam quase 6ºC em meia hora!

Agora resta apenas um arco-iris e algumas células com traços de precipitação cobrindo as montanhas à volta: Estrela, Gardunha, Açor, Muradal, Alvéolos, Malcata,..


----------



## Brigantia (22 Mar 2008 às 18:03)

Agora sim a temperatura cai a pique, a minha estação também já vai nos 6,1ºC. Nuvens é que são cada vez menos...

Pessoal do centro, venham daí essas fotos


----------



## Bgc (22 Mar 2008 às 18:05)

Até já na zona de Montesinho se vêem cada vez menos nuvens... acho que hoje não passamos da geada :P


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 18:10)

Na webcam já se ve neve na encosta agora parou
isto sob a forma de aguaceiros nem da pra aquecer a vista


----------



## Bgc (22 Mar 2008 às 18:11)

Alguém sabe se a Serra de Nogueira tem alguma acumulação? Quase jurava que não, apesar dos 1300m.


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 18:11)

Não é para desanimar mas depois das chuvas que estão a  cair na zona da Estrela penso que acabou!! o Céu vai ficando pouco nublado ou limpo de Norte para sul está na hora em que os modelos dizem que finito a chuva e não devem errar até porque olho para o satélite e também vejo isso...venha o friooo mas seco infelizmente 

Vou com 11,9ºC, 75%HR, 1007hpa e vento fraco 5,0 km/h com céu muito nublado não cheguei a ter 1mm


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (22 Mar 2008 às 18:16)

Em Vila Pouca de aguiar por volta das 16h00, falei cm familiares meus e estavam 4 C e uma grande saraivada , Mas a 1200 metros neva o minheu ta cheio de neve.

Vamos la ver se e hj que neva na vila cota 800 metros ... pode ser que a neve que ta em paradela de monforte desca ate ali.


Por aqui tenho 11 C, nao ah practicamente vento nesta zona e ta agradavel cm uma chuvinha a parte.
Que desilusao nem um bocadinho de frio ...


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 18:23)

miguel disse:


> Não é para desanimar mas depois das chuvas que estão a  cair na zona da Estrela penso que acabou!! o Céu vai ficando pouco nublado ou limpo de Norte para sul está na hora em que os modelos dizem que finito a chuva e não devem errar até porque olho para o satélite e também vejo isso...venha o friooo mas seco infelizmente



Antecipaste-te ao que ia dizer. Se olharem para o satélite vêm que se formou uma excelente célula que deve estar a deixar muita neve na serra mas foi um caso de sorte isolado. Ao menos isso. 
No norte de Espanha há uma barreira intransponível e as nuvens que iam conseguindo entrar era pelo NW no Minho mas agora estão a literalmente a evaporar-se depois de entrarem no Minho tal como previsto no GFS a partir das 18:00. 
Aparentemente está tudo terminado, a não ser algum golpe de sorte com alguma nuvem pontual que se consiga desenvolver mas parece pouco provável.


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 18:29)

a minha esperança é que venha mais uma banda de aguaceiros vamos ver



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rCQvcdtGBU[/YOUTUBE]

mais um videozito


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2008 às 18:37)

Bgc disse:


> Alguém sabe se a Serra de Nogueira tem alguma acumulação? Quase jurava que não, apesar dos 1300m.



Não me parece. A maior parte da precipitação que por lá ocorreu foi ainda antes da descida da temperatura. Já quase no final da passagem da superfície frontal ainda nevou com alguma intensidade, mas durante pouco tempo.

Aqui o vento abrandou, as nuvens a norte estão a desaparecer, o que atenua o efeito de Foehn. Por isso a temperatura está a baixar. 5,0ºC por agora.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Mar 2008 às 18:43)

Vince disse:


> Antecipaste-te ao que ia dizer. Se olharem para o satélite vêm que se formou uma excelente célula que deve estar a deixar muita neve na serra mas foi um caso de sorte isolado. Ao menos isso.
> No norte de Espanha há uma barreira intransponível e as nuvens que iam conseguindo entrar era pelo NW no Minho mas agora estão a literalmente a evaporar-se depois de entrarem no Minho tal como previsto no GFS a partir das 18:00.
> Aparentemente está tudo terminado, a não ser algum golpe de sorte com alguma nuvem pontual que se consiga desenvolver mas parece pouco provável.




Essa tal célula, passou pela Serra da Estrela e cobre agora Castelo Branco, tendo provocado 10 min de saraiva. Por agora, deixou de cair mas o céu continua bem cinzento!


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 18:45)

Prontos e vendo bem o satélite mais uma vez somos uns tristes pois ficamos com os restos, agora queda ver até que ponto as temperaturas vão descer e contentarmos-nos com o frio  

Os nossos vizinhos espanhóis e que estão a regalar os olhos mais uma vez


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 18:53)

Só agora o meu pluviometro despejou  1,1mm  tava a achar estranho ainda choveu bem   por agora os mesmos 11,9ºC,68%HR,1007hpa,5,0 km/h e 1,1mm de chuva hoje...a máxima foi de manha 17,6ºC e a mínima 11,3ºC a meio da tarde na altura da passagem da frente fria...tem dias assim


----------



## jonaslor (22 Mar 2008 às 18:54)

Ficam ai mais umas fotos.
































O céu continua muito nublado.


Para o final, notava-se mesmo farrrapos de neve a cair, até que depois parou, começou a querer limpar, mas no entanto continua muito nublado. Pode ser que ainda tenha sorte em nevar outra vez!!!


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 18:56)

Belas fotos jonaslor

Pois eu já tenho *9,9ºC*

Vento a 14 km/h e wind chill a 5ºC
Pressão a 1006 hPa
Humidade a 75%


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 18:56)

jonaslor disse:


> Ficam ai mais umas fotos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja acumulou mais um pouco aki so na encosta é que se ve os restos.
por aqui tb estar a ficar nublado mas se vier será o ultimo aguaceiro 

Acho que assim ainda custa mais ver a começar a acumular e saber que não vai dar em nevão...


----------



## RMontanha (22 Mar 2008 às 18:59)

Boa tarde...
Já conhecida a situação na zona da Torre...deixo o testemunho relativo à zona das Penhas Douradas, que também se encontra em tons de branco devido à queda de neve e granizo. A estrada Gouveia/Seia-Penhas Douradas-Manteigas está aberta, no entanto é necessário circular com cuidado (em particular do Mondeguinho até à Pousada de S. Lourenço), pois em alguns locais a acumulação de neve é considerável....os limpa-neves estão a trabalhar nesta zona, as 17h40 passou um por mim junto à Pousada para alívio dos muitos turistas que por ali se encontravam. 
abraço


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2008 às 18:59)

O ceu esta parcialmente limpo e a temperatura nao para de descer (ainda bem, mas um pouc devagar) sigo cm *8,2ºC*


----------



## jonaslor (22 Mar 2008 às 19:00)

Isso é verdade.
Mas posso estar enganado, ainda deve vir mais uma vez. Pode ser que pegue mesmo a sério. É dificil mas não impossivel. Da forma como está a ficar ainda vem. Ai vem vem...


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2008 às 19:08)

ke azar ...quando vi ontem possobilidade de neve fraca para o porto no freemeteo fiquei abismado mas pelo que da para ver so se fica pelos aguaceiros fracos e mais nada ... bem que venha o calor


----------



## Brigantia (22 Mar 2008 às 19:15)

O pós frontal parece trazer alguma precipitação, apesar de achar que já não vai chegar nada a Portugal...





Fonte: © INM


----------



## RMontanha (22 Mar 2008 às 19:22)

Penhas Douradas - aprox. 18h / -1ºC


----------



## Bgc (22 Mar 2008 às 19:25)

Segundo o IM, às 18h nas Penhas Douradas, -2.2ºC.


----------



## apassosviana (22 Mar 2008 às 19:32)

portugal as 19h


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 19:36)

No momento tenho *9,6ºC* (minima do dia) e a descer com alguma lentidão...

Pressão a 1007 hPa
Humidade a 69%

Vento a 8,6 km/h e wind chill a 7,5ºC


----------



## apassosviana (22 Mar 2008 às 19:37)

Segundo o snow-forecast devem cair 2cm neve esta tarde e a máxima a 1984m não passa dos -3ºC na Serra da Estrela.
O WindChill é de -12ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mar 2008 às 19:38)

Vamos ver se ainda chega aqui alguma chuvinha, já caiu uma chuvinha tão fina que nem molhou o chão, mas ela vem no Alentejo, mas pode morrer até aqui, falta passar a Serra do Caldeirão, sigo com 12.6 ºC


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2008 às 19:50)

Ja registo *7,2ºC* e ceu limpo


----------



## boneli (22 Mar 2008 às 19:53)

Boa tarde

Tenho umas fotos para colocar de queda de neve que apanhei no Gerês durante a tarde..alguém me pode explicar como se faz.
Apanhei queda de neve a partir dos 700 metros e a partir dos 800 metros acomulou.. Não sei é como se põe as fotos.


----------



## jonaslor (22 Mar 2008 às 19:54)

Registo 2.4 °C e céu mt nublado


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mar 2008 às 19:55)

Começou a chover, temperatura em queda livre 10.6ºC.


----------



## boneli (22 Mar 2008 às 19:56)

Aqui vai


----------



## apassosviana (22 Mar 2008 às 20:01)

boneli disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Tenho umas fotos para colocar de queda de neve que apanhei no Gerês durante a tarde..alguém me pode explicar como se faz.
> Apanhei queda de neve a partir dos 700 metros e a partir dos 800 metros acomulou.. Não sei é como se põe as fotos.



Já as enviaste para a galeria?


----------



## apassosviana (22 Mar 2008 às 20:03)

Viana do Castelo 9ºC 20 h


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 20:13)

boneli disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Tenho umas fotos para colocar de queda de neve que apanhei no Gerês durante a tarde..alguém me pode explicar como se faz.
> Apanhei queda de neve a partir dos 700 metros e a partir dos 800 metros acomulou.. Não sei é como se põe as fotos.



Dá uma olhadela neste tópico:
 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 20:22)

Às vezes diz-se que os modelos não prestam ou que andam malucos.
Mas para mim chega a ser perturbante como é que com a atmosfera tão complexa tantas vezes acertam tão bem:


----------



## boneli (22 Mar 2008 às 20:30)

Consegui colocar uas fotos na galeria
http://www.meteopt.com/galeria/member.php?uid=665&protype=1


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2008 às 20:33)

*6,8ºC* e vai descendo


----------



## Macgyver (22 Mar 2008 às 20:58)

Em resposta ao seu post , posso dizer-lhe que esta tarde (22/03 )  nevou desde a parte baixa da Covilhã até lá acima , se bem que na cidade durou menos de 1 hora ... na serra deu um  manto branco , da zona da Pedra do Urso para cima . 
  Ficamos , também por aqui à espera dos nevões desaparecidos de há uns anos a esta parte aqui na " Cidade Neve " . Boa Pascoa !


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 21:08)

Vince disse:


> Às vezes diz-se que os modelos não prestam ou que andam malucos.
> Mas para mim chega a ser perturbante como é que com a atmosfera tão complexa tantas vezes acertam tão bem:



isto e o que chamo uma macumba  ao nosso pais


----------



## StormFairy (22 Mar 2008 às 21:10)

Vince disse:


> Às vezes diz-se que os modelos não prestam ou que andam malucos.
> Mas para mim chega a ser perturbante como é que com a atmosfera tão complexa tantas vezes acertam tão bem:



 Estou preocupada, dei um saltinho ao forum Cazatormentas, e pelo que verifiquei nuestros irmanos têm algumas autoestradas afectadas pela neve.

Olhando para o Satélite a coisa tá feia.

O meu filho está em viagem, de Girona - Barcelona -Zaragoza - Madrid - Badajoz  dá-me a impressão que está mesmo na boca do Lobo. 
Alguém me dá uma ajuda a analisar o que se passa por Espanha?


----------



## Fil (22 Mar 2008 às 21:14)

Tenho 2,9ºC, 42% e 1010 hPa (a subir). Que eu saiba, não caiu um unico floco na cidade. Eu não esperava nada de jeito disto, mas pensei que desse ao menos para ver cair 13 ou 14 flocos...


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2008 às 21:16)

Vou com 10,5ºC nem está a baixar tanto como pensava...


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 21:26)

StormFairy disse:


> O meu filho está em viagem, de Girona - Barcelona -Zaragoza - Madrid - Badajoz  dá-me a impressão que está mesmo na boca do Lobo.
> Alguém me dá uma ajuda a analisar o que se passa por Espanha?



Acho que não se passa nada de especial no interior de Espanha, o frio também não penetrou muito aí no interior, a massa nebluosa que se vê no satélite não é fria, frio é no norte e nordeste mas mesmo aí não li até agora nada de muito excepcional, no interior provavelmente vai chovendo e eventualmente algum granizo pontual e neve a cotas mais elevadas. Na zona de Barcelona e nordeste há registos de neve e vento forte mas como eles vem em sentido contrário, está certamente tudo bem.

*Radar de Espanha:*




http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2008 às 21:30)

Fil disse:


> Tenho 2,9ºC, 42% e 1010 hPa (a subir). Que eu saiba, não caiu um unico floco na cidade. Eu não esperava nada de jeito disto, mas pensei que desse ao menos para ver cair 13 ou 14 flocos...



Por aqui também só chuva. Talvez amanhã à tarde


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 21:33)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui também só chuva. Talvez amanhã à tarde



Este evento foi esquisito o ar frio segundo os modelos começava a entra pelo norte mas o facto é que nevou aki no centro na ordem dos 750/800m e ai no nordeste não caiu nada. 
o tempo é mesmo imprevisível


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 21:38)

spiritmind disse:


> Este evento foi esquisito o ar frio segundo os modelos começava a entra pelo norte mas o facto é que nevou aki no centro na ordem dos 750/800m e ai no nordeste não caiu nada.
> o tempo é mesmo imprevisível



Vocês aí tiveram muita sorte com aquelas nuvens que se desenvolveram vindas de noroeste, e mesmo assim nem deu para amostra. 
Eles no nordeste têm sempre aquela barreira, não é por acaso que quer o Dan quer o Fil são uns crónicos pessimistas  já devem ter visto isto muitas e muitas vezes. Vindo de norte ou nordeste ou entra algo mais potente ou dificilmente vêm alguma coisa.
A neve de Dezembro passado em Bragança foi diferente, era o frio que já estava instalado antes de chegar a precipitação.


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 21:50)

Vince disse:


> Vocês aí tiveram muita sorte com aquelas nuvens que se desenvolveram vindas de noroeste, e mesmo assim nem deu para amostra.
> Eles no nordeste têm sempre aquela barreira, não é por acaso que quer o Dan quer o Fil são uns crónicos pessimistas  já devem ter visto isto muitas e muitas vezes. Vindo de norte ou nordeste ou entra algo mais potente ou dificilmente vêm alguma coisa.
> A neve de Dezembro passado em Bragança foi diferente, era o frio que já estava instalado antes de chegar a precipitação.



pois talvez durante a madrugada exista precipitação para o norte... também têm direito 

acho que se esta a formar algo a norte






nao desistam ainda pode dar que falar não me digam que aquela maldita precipitação a norte não entra no nosso pais 







por aqui deu para regalar a vista, ouvir trovoada enquanto nevava, e deixar a serra com um nevão... já não foi mau mas temos sempre de nos contentar com os restos...


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2008 às 21:56)

Vince disse:


> Vocês aí tiveram muita sorte com aquelas nuvens que se desenvolveram vindas de noroeste, e mesmo assim nem deu para amostra.
> Eles no nordeste têm sempre aquela barreira, não é por acaso que quer o Dan quer o Fil são uns crónicos pessimistas  já devem ter visto isto muitas e muitas vezes. Vindo de norte ou nordeste ou entra algo mais potente ou dificilmente vêm alguma coisa.



É isso.

Vento de NW e alguma convectividade possibilitou a ocorrência de alguns aguaceiros de neve em regiões mais a sul. 

Por aqui, como estamos mesmo a sul das montanhas, passou-se aquilo que é habitual, vento forte, efeito de foehen, pouca ou nenhuma precipitação e valores elevados de temperatura.


----------



## Dan (22 Mar 2008 às 22:01)

Vince disse:


> A neve de Dezembro passado em Bragança foi diferente, era o frio que já estava instalado antes de chegar a precipitação.



Uma situação que às vezes possibilita boas nevadas por aqui.


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 22:10)

Vendo esta run parece que o verdadeiro frio vai ficar so aqui pelo Minho !











Precipitação nem ve-la !


----------



## ACalado (22 Mar 2008 às 22:12)

2.8ºc com muito vento 

Como se costuma dizer frio muito mal aproveitado


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2008 às 22:22)

Boa noite! Aqui em São Miguel, noite bem agradavel, com algumas nuvens no céu. 

Actualmente estão 14,8ºC


----------



## Macgyver (22 Mar 2008 às 22:27)

Pois é , já não neva como quando andavas na escola do grupo , pois não Alfredo  ? Tens fotos desses grandes nevões ? Eu tenho poucas mas interessantes , como daquele nevão de 1992 , no dia de Carnaval . Isso é que foi nevar ! Começou às 3 AM ,esteve intenso até às 15  , só parando pelas 17 !!


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2008 às 22:32)

Pelo litoral douriense regista-se *5,4ºC*


----------



## mpcosta (22 Mar 2008 às 22:39)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite! Aqui em São Miguel, noite bem agradavel, com algumas nuvens no céu.
> 
> Actualmente estão 14,8ºC



Boas, aqui por Braga... 4.62ºC e a arrefecer... sem uma nuvem no ceu 
Se ca nevasse... fazia-se ca ski 

Um abraco,

MC


----------



## apassosviana (22 Mar 2008 às 22:40)

aqui no norte litoral (viana) estao 6ºC 22:40


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Mar 2008 às 22:59)

Por aqui céu limpo estou com 8.9ºC já tive um windchill de -3.0ºC


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 23:07)

Por aqui sigo com 5,6ºC  e algum vento !

Ja se ouvem os foguetes ! 

Boa Pascoa a todos !


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2008 às 23:10)

E desce,e desce  *5,2ºC* que gelo que se esta na minha varanda
Pelo que vi o wind chill anda por volta dos -1,5ºC


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 23:16)

Para mim este foi dos dias mais frios deste INverno !


----------



## Rog (22 Mar 2008 às 23:17)

Boas, por aqui meio termo de temperaturas... nem as temperaturas amenas dos Açores nem tão frias como no resto do pais.. 10,9ºC
90%HR
1017hpa


----------



## João Soares (22 Mar 2008 às 23:19)

dgstorm disse:


> Para mim este foi dos dias mais frios deste INverno !



Podes crer! Nunca registei uma temperatura tao baixa desde que tenho um termometro

Estao *4,9ºC*

Ate quantos graus vai descer esta noite po Porto?


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 23:20)

Boa noite...

Após ter descido a ritmo lento durante umas horas, agora desce bem!

Neste momento tenho a minima do dia com *7,6ºC*

O vento está fraco/moderado, mas nem assim o wind chill se mantem alto, bem pelo contrário... anda pelos *1ºC a 6º**C*
Humidade a 76%
Pressão a subir: 1010 hPa

O céu está muito nublado

Com estas temperaturas nem parece Primavera


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Mar 2008 às 23:22)

mpcosta disse:


> Boas, aqui por Braga... 4.62ºC e a arrefecer... sem uma nuvem no ceu
> Se ca nevasse... fazia-se ca ski
> 
> Um abraco,
> ...



Pois a ultima vez que vi nevar em Braga foi no inverno de 1987. Dia memoravel, andava eu no 9º ano. Nesse dia nao tive escola e vim brincar na neve. Depois disso nao voltou a nevar a sério na cidade


----------



## *Marta* (22 Mar 2008 às 23:23)

Aqui pela Covilhã, céu limpo mas muito vento e muito frio!!
Pena mesmo não ter nenhum termómetro!


----------



## Rog (22 Mar 2008 às 23:27)

Algumas temperaturas às 22h


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mar 2008 às 23:28)

Já estou com *6,9 ºC*.


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 23:29)

Rog disse:


> Algumas temperaturas às 22h



e Lamas de Mouro: -0,6ºC !


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2008 às 23:40)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): 5,5 ºC às 23h00. A noite promete ser muito fria em todo o interior. E para amanhã mantem-se a entrada de Norte, pelo que as condições para a ocorrência de precipitação vão-se manter para as regiões montanhosas do Norte e Centro ...

 *Amanhã no Adriático: pressão de 982 milibares !!!*


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 23:41)

Nas Penhas Douradas estavam *-3,8ºC* de temperatura e *41,8 km/h* de vento... Imagino o Wind Chill

Neste momento, segundo as Estradas de Portugal, estão *-**6ºC* em Piornos... Nas Penhas Douradas não diz... foi-se...

Aqui *7,4ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (22 Mar 2008 às 23:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal (Alentejo Central): 5,5 ºC às 23h00. A noite promete ser muito fria em todo o interior. E para amanhã mantem-se a entrada de Norte, pelo que as condições para a ocorrência de precipitação vão-se manter para as regiões montanhosas do Norte e Centro ...
> 
> *Amanhã no Adriático: pressão de 982 milibares !!!*



Eu sou um bocado assim po grande leigo nisso das pressões... Isso quer dizer realmente o que ?


----------



## Vince (22 Mar 2008 às 23:55)

Gerofil disse:


> *Amanhã no Adriático: pressão de 982 milibares !!!*



Ontem havia baixas pressões desse calibre no centro da Europa também. O Inverno foi uma treta na maior parte da Europa mas por exemplo na Suécia hoje houve temperaturas a ultrapassar os -30ºC no norte do país, no que deve ser uma das páscoas mais frias desde há muito.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2008 às 23:58)

dgstorm disse:


> Eu sou um bocado assim po grande leigo nisso das pressões... Isso quer dizer realmente o que ?



Olá...Dizer que 982mb vão atingir o Mar Adriatico é o mesmo que dizer que um núcleo de Baixas Pressões o vai atingir...Resultante deste, o Mar Adriatico será atingido por uma Tempestade...

Já agora...

1013mb é o ponto de transição entre alta e baixa pressão
- que 1013mb é baixa pressão, que traz chuva e por vezes tempestades
+ que 1013mb é alta pressão, que traz o nosso amigo sol e o tempo seco... por vezes pode cair precipitação, mas não é costume...


----------



## MSantos (23 Mar 2008 às 00:00)

Por aqui vento fraco, céu limpo e registo 9.6ºC de temperatura


----------



## dgstorm (23 Mar 2008 às 00:00)

Gilmet disse:


> Olá...Dizer que 982mb vão atingir o Mar Adriatico é o mesmo que dizer que um núcleo de Baixas Pressões o vai atingir...Resultante deste, o Mar Adriatico será atingido por uma Tempestade...
> 
> Já agora...
> 
> ...



 Obrigadao !


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mar 2008 às 00:07)

Por Bragança céu pouco nublado 1,1ºC.


----------



## MSantos (23 Mar 2008 às 00:10)

Em que é que consiste o *efeito de foehen*


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mar 2008 às 00:11)

Neva com alguma intensidade no norte de Castilla y León...


----------



## Bgc (23 Mar 2008 às 00:15)

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/o...l.asp?Nest=10131&x=133&y=101&red=102&idprov=2


Estou um bocadinho apalermado com a informação deste site para a Manzaneda. Estão -7ºC e 132cm de altura de neve.. ainda há pouco dizia 201cm!!


----------



## Vince (23 Mar 2008 às 00:23)

Gilmet disse:


> Olá...Dizer que 982mb vão atingir o Mar Adriatico é o mesmo que dizer que um núcleo de Baixas Pressões o vai atingir...Resultante deste, o Mar Adriatico será atingido por uma Tempestade...
> 
> Já agora...
> 
> ...



E já agora só por curiosidade, o sistema depressionário com a mais baixa pressão registada pelo homem foi a quando do Tufão "Tip" no Pacífico, 870 hPa  a 12 de Outubro de 1979. Mais perto de nós, foi a quando do furacão Wilma no Atlântico (Mar das Caraíbas) a 19 de Outubro de 2005, 882 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2008 às 00:33)

Que pressões baixissimas... não tinha conhecimento Vince...obrigado



MSantos disse:


> Em que é que consiste o *efeito de foehen*



Segundo o que sei, o vento foehn é causado por uma serie de acontecimentos que o torna quente e seco...desloca-se devido á diferença de pressão entre dois locais (lados) de uma montanha...Do lado onde sopra a pressão é alta, pelo que o vento é empurrado para o topo da montanha...o ar condensa e forma neblusidade que, ao descer o lado oposto onde subiu, vai perdendo humidade e torna-se quente e seco...*isto faz com que uma vertente da montanha seja muito humida e outra muito seca*

Estes ventos são comuns no lado norte dos Alpes, na Suiça...é de lá que vem o nome foenh

Tentei resumir ao máximo para melhor compreensão

http://www.fpcolumbofilia.pt/meteo/escola14.htm Aqui tens expandido o que disse

E quem diria... que descida de temperatura!! *6,6ºC*no momento O vento acalmou...


----------



## dgstorm (23 Mar 2008 às 00:34)

A temperatura por aqui ta a subir 

Ja tive com 4,7ºC, agora sigo com 5,3ºC e a subir !


----------



## Bgc (23 Mar 2008 às 00:37)

Tem nevado bem em Burgos nesta noite.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2008 às 00:43)

Tinha de ficar sem net logo agora! o que me salva é o telemovel lol...bem vou com 8,5 graus já contava com menos! 60%HR,1011hpa e vento 5,8 km/h


----------



## Turista (23 Mar 2008 às 00:52)




----------



## Fil (23 Mar 2008 às 00:58)

Aqui a temperatura também anda estabilizada, já estive com 1,4ºC e agora estou com 1,6ºC, o vento é moderado de NW e o céu está praticamente limpo. 

O IM continua com os seus 1000m na previsão para amanhã.


----------



## jonaslor (23 Mar 2008 às 00:58)

Sigo com *0.9 º C* e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## MSantos (23 Mar 2008 às 00:59)

Gilmet disse:


> Que pressões baixissimas... não tinha conhecimento Vince...obrigado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado Gilmet


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2008 às 01:00)

Estou com *5,9 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2008 às 01:02)

De nada...

Aqui...sobe...6,8ºC
Vento a 3,6 km/h
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1011 hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2008 às 01:10)

Já estou com *5,5 ºC*.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Mar 2008 às 01:11)

MSantos disse:


> Em que é que consiste o *efeito de foehen*



Efeito Fohen:

Penso que acontece quando temos brisa de montanha descendente, isto é, estamos no fundo de uma encosta numa serra e temos o vento a descer em nossa direcção. O que acontece é que inicialmente o vento sobe a montanha, aí o ar condensa, tende a perder por lá parte da humidade que transporta e desce em direcção a nós já muito mais seco! 

Na termodinâmica ensinam-nos que o gradiente térmico da temperatura é de 1.0ºC por cada 100m de altitude, mas na meteorologia temos que o gradiente térmico é de 0.65ºC por cada 100m de altitude. 

Não há erro algum, o que se passa é que o gradiente de 1ºC/100m é para ar seco, e o gradiente de 0.65ºC/100m é para ar com humidade (digamos que 50% de humidade relativa).

Em Castelo Branco, não é muito comum o efeito Fohen, embora esteja rodeado de montanhas a 956/1190/1227/1992/1000/1025/1083m, dista de 20 a 30km destas. É mais susceptível a fenómenos de inversão térmica.

Mas por exemplo a Covilhã e Portalegre são muito mais susceptíveis a este efeito Fohen, que tenho a sensação de acontecer mais em Portalegre devido aos ventos dominantes que vêm detrás da Serra de S. Mamede (1025m).

Vamos imaginar a Covilhã (700m) e a Torre (2000m):

Direcção do Vento: Noroeste
Temperatura Torre: 0ºC
Humidade Relativa na Torre: 100%

- Temperatura esperada na Covilha: 0ºC+0.65*(2000-700)/100 = 8.45ºC

- Temperatura mais provável na Covilha com efeito Fohen: 

0ºC+1.00*(2000-700)/100 = 13.0ºC
Humidade Relativa na Covilhã: 30%

Coloquei o vento de Noroeste para que descesse a Serra até à Covilhã já bem mais seco, com gradiente térmico de 1.0ºC/100m.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Condições meteorológicas às 00h00 em Castelo Branco:

Estado        : Céu pouco nublado
Vento         : Calmo
Temperatura: 3.8ºC


----------



## dgstorm (23 Mar 2008 às 01:20)

Fil disse:


> Aqui a temperatura também anda estabilizada, já estive com 1,4ºC e agora estou com 1,6ºC, o vento é moderado de NW e o céu está praticamente limpo.
> 
> O IM continua com os seus 1000m na previsão para amanhã.



Achas que a cota vai ser mais baixa ?

Tipo hoje...


----------



## Bgc (23 Mar 2008 às 01:25)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49006

Para Alcanices, mesmo aqui ao lado, o INM coloca a cota nos 600m e dá 15% de hipótese de precipitação.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49459

Para a Puebla de Sanabria, perto mas a norte, a cota é também de 600m mas as hipóteses de precipitação são de 55%, segundo o INM  será que vai passar qualquer coisa?


----------



## Stinger (23 Mar 2008 às 01:26)

vamos todos juntar uns troquinhos e mandar umas bombinhas para tirar aquela cordilheira cantabrica  assim ja nao nos roubam a neve  


amanha irá cair precipitaçao que cairá na forma de neve?


cumpz


----------



## dgstorm (23 Mar 2008 às 01:28)

POr aqui sigo com 4,1ºC !
E é assim que me vou deitar... uma boa Pascoa para todos !


----------



## boneli (23 Mar 2008 às 01:32)

Boa noite

Hoje estive no Gerês entre as 4 e as 7 da tarde....entre os 700 e 800 metros e sempre que havia precipitação era em forma de neve sendo que a partir dos 800 metros a neve não derretia.
De facto foi uma sensação agradável algo que já não via algum tempo naquela zona. Para quem conhece na Portela do Homem, Pedra Bela e na estrada que liga Campo do Gerês a Vila do Gerês. Não sei  a temperatura que estava mas provavelmente rondava os 0º.
Deixei 2 fotos na galeria já que não consigo colocar no forum.


----------



## Fil (23 Mar 2008 às 01:33)

dgstorm disse:


> Achas que a cota vai ser mais baixa ?
> 
> Tipo hoje...



Neste momento estamos com o ar mais frio desta entrada em cima, a partir de agora a cota é sempre a subir, mas mesmo assim amanhã vai andar abaixo dos 1000m, só que as probabilidades de precipitação serão menores que hoje.

Tenho 0,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2008 às 01:41)

Despeço-me com *6,9ºC*

Até agora a minima foi de 6,6ºC e a máxima de 7,3ºC

Pressão a 1011 hPa
Vento a 4,6 km/h
Humidade a 71&

Bom domingo de Páscoa a todos!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2008 às 01:47)

Estou com *5,2 ºC*.


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Mar 2008 às 02:06)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Estou com *5,2 ºC*.



boas

hoje não dormes para ver até onde vai a temperatura 

por aqui o vento agora está fraco, fiquei sem pilhas no termómetro  
mas deve andar a volta dos 6º céu limpo 

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2008 às 02:08)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> hoje não dormes para ver até onde vai a temperatura
> 
> ...



Durmo, claro.
É normal estar acordado a esta hora, é fim-de-semana. 
Já agora, estão *4,9 ºC*. 
Pode ser que hoje bata a mínima do ano, que é de *2,8 ºC*.


----------



## vitamos (23 Mar 2008 às 04:42)

Boas!
Cheguei agora de uma bela noite em Lisboa!

Neste momento céu limpo e os termómetros marcam 6º na rua! até daqui a  pouco!


----------



## Turista (23 Mar 2008 às 04:52)

pena não estar por Peniche para ver quanto marca a minha estação, deve ser o minimo do ano... embora por aqueles lados não deva descer mais que os 7/8ºC


----------



## psm (23 Mar 2008 às 09:03)

Gilmet disse:


> Que pressões baixissimas... não tinha conhecimento Vince...obrigado
> 
> 
> 
> ...










bom dia. estive a ler o artigo sobre o fohen.
nesse artigo á uma pequena gafe tem haver com a pressão do ar ao subir.eu vou transcrever a explicação do livro "meteorologia de charle fevrot e guis leroux"

"o fohen é um vento catabático, quente e seco que se faz sentir de modo muito nitido nos alpes suiços .as massas de ar humido que sejam forçadas a subir a encosta de uma montanha arrefecem e baixa pressão atmosferica e vão perder agua por precipitação(vai chover).quando descem a encosta do lado oposto,aquecem ,aumenta a pressão e vão atingido o vale como vento seco e quente .pode-se dizer-se que o fenomeno de fohen surge, mais ou menos nitido,sempre que um vento predominante ultrapasse uma barreira montanhosa."

existe este fenomeno nestes locais que me recordo na nova zelandia,japão nas montanhas rochosas o famoso vento santa ana(especialmente no outono e os fogos a que está associado) nos andes chama-se zonda na gronelandia  no cantrabico que está acontecer com fenomono de neve que estamos a presenciar, e em muito pequena escala na serra de sintra.

exite outro vento catabatico que é frio que é o bora que é um vento de montanha descendente frio.
  vou novamente transcrever do livro que mencionei.
"o bora sopra em regimes diferentes conforme a situação meteorologica na região.assim, quando se estabeleça uma depressão na região sul do adriatico o bora sopra de modo mais constante.um pouco misturado com o siroco,vento proveniente de norte de africa.o bora depressionario,a que acabamos de nos referir,sopra com ceu encoberto e com chuva e atinge todo mar adriatico quando na europa central aum vasto e intenso anticiclone que se estenda até á dalmacia o bora sopra com extrema violencia o bora anticliconico sopra com ceu limpo."


fui referenciar o bora que como o fohen, é tambem um vento catabatico.

no estoril ceu limpo vento moderado de nw


----------



## João Soares (23 Mar 2008 às 09:25)

Tive uma minima de *3.1ºC*

Agora, aparecm umas nuvens com *7,7ºC*


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mar 2008 às 10:24)

Boas, por aqui até a mínima ficou acima do esperado, 0,0ºC. Passou mesmo tudo ao lado de Bragança, até o frio extremo.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2008 às 11:17)

Bom dia...

Aqui o vento levantou por volta das 2:00 e não deixou a temperatura descer até ao que esperava
Mas, o wind chill atingiu um valor minimo interessante... -0,4ºC, mas acredito que, durante algumas rajadas (tão rapidas que nem são registadas totalmente) o wind chill tenha descido abaixo deste valor...

A minima foi a mais baixa do mês...*5,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 10,9ºC e o vento sopra moderado... o wind chill mantem-se entre os 3ºC e os 8ºC

Humidade a 47%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


Por Várzea da Serra (ultimo registo recebido ás 8:19)

Por lá, a minima foi muito mais jeitosa... *-2,7ºC* e ás 8:19, o André ia com *-0,1ºC*
Lá o céu encontra-se limpo


Uma noite fria nas Penhas Douradas:






Pena é a estação da Torre não estar disponivel...
Se bem vi... teve a noite inteira sem funcionar... lá devem ter feito uns *-8ºC*


----------



## Dan (23 Mar 2008 às 11:26)

Brigantia disse:


> Boas, por aqui até a mínima ficou acima do esperado, 0,0ºC. Passou mesmo tudo ao lado de Bragança, até o frio extremo.



Eu tive +0,3ºC. Por aqui, com uma entrada de Norte não se pode esperar muito.

Pode ser que dia 27, com vento de Oeste, chova alguma coisa.

Por agora 7,4ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mar 2008 às 11:33)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, a mínima foi de *3,5 ºC*, não chegando para bater a mínima do ano.
Ainda assim, foi uma noite bastante fria.


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Mar 2008 às 11:41)

Aqui quando é de norte...nada
Quando é de este...nada
Quando é de Noroeste...cotas demasiado altas
De sudoeste e com frio já instalado neva....mas depois vem a chuva, portanto qual será o cenário ideal para um valente nevão em Bragança?


----------



## dgstorm (23 Mar 2008 às 11:49)

Tive minima de 2,5ºC !

Agora nao sei que temperatura esta nao me econtro em casa, mas devem estar praí 11ºC, o vento continua moderado e bem frio... nuvens negras vindas de norte aproximam-se, penso que de tarde irá chover, possivelmente de tarde tambem irei para os lados do geres, visto que vi neve no caminho pra ca, vou la pos lados de brufe que deve ter neve quase de certeza !

Boa Pascoa... aqui ja se come cabrito, ja se beijou a cruz, ouvem-se os foguetes... uma grande festa !


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2008 às 11:49)

Bom dia! por aqui a mínima nem bateu a minima mais baixa deste mês e ficou pelos *6,6ºC* o vento não ajudou mesmo nada...Agora vou com uns frios 11,5ºC mas um lindo dia de sol nem uma nuvem a enfeitar o céu, onde andam as chuvas fortes que ouvi os senhores jornalistas falarem para hoje?? só me dá vontade de rir mesmo, parece que fazem as suas proprias previsões


----------



## vitamos (23 Mar 2008 às 11:54)

miguel disse:


> Bom dia! por aqui a mínima nem bateu a minima mais baixa deste mês e ficou pelos *6,6ºC* o vento não ajudou mesmo nada...Agora vou com uns frios 11,5ºC mas um lindo dia de sol nem uma nuvem a enfeitar o céu,* onde andam as chuvas fortes que ouvi os senhores jornalistas falarem para hoje??* só me dá vontade de rir mesmo, parece que fazem as suas proprias previsões



Eu tb ouvi essa asneirada... Se não podem dar um salto pelo meteoPT ao menos que olhem para o site do IM! E que sobretudo olhem para previsões descritivas e nunca para as pictóricas e que saibam também o significado de palavras como "possibilidade" ou "probabilidade"


----------



## iceworld (23 Mar 2008 às 11:54)

Nuvens vindas de Norte começam a chegar!


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Mar 2008 às 11:56)

miguel disse:


> Bom dia! por aqui a mínima nem bateu a minima mais baixa deste mês e ficou pelos *6,6ºC* o vento não ajudou mesmo nada...Agora vou com uns frios 11,5ºC mas um lindo dia de sol nem uma nuvem a enfeitar o céu, onde andam as chuvas fortes que ouvi os senhores jornalistas falarem para hoje?? só me dá vontade de rir mesmo, parece que fazem as suas proprias previsões



boas

eu é que ia escrever este post 

nem mais miguel, aqui está igual.  

abraços


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2008 às 11:59)

Aqui vou com 11,6ºC Vento a 20,1 km/h e wind chill a 5,4ºC

Bem... o que não deve ir para ali


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2008 às 12:00)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> eu é que ia escrever este post
> 
> ...



Ultimamente dei para adivinho de posts 

11,5ºC


----------



## João Soares (23 Mar 2008 às 12:24)

O ceu ta encoberto e registo *11,9ºC*

PS: Sera que esta noite vai ser tao fria com a de ontem?


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2008 às 12:29)

JPS Gaia disse:


> O ceu ta encoberto e registo *11,9ºC*
> 
> PS: Sera que esta noite vai ser tao fria com a de ontem?



Vai ser um pouco mais fria sim...

vou agora com 12,1ºC


----------



## mpcosta (23 Mar 2008 às 12:38)

aqui registou-se cerca de 1 grau centigrado por volta das 5 da manha.
desde essa altura, sempre a subir... estando agora nos 11.


----------



## boneli (23 Mar 2008 às 12:42)

Bom dia

Por aqui registo 12º mas com um vento muito frio viindo do norte...começam a chegar nuvens...não sei até que ponte haverá precipitação..

Já agora uma feliz Páscoa para todos caros colegas


----------



## jonaslor (23 Mar 2008 às 13:14)

Boa tarde. Por aqui dá sol, embora algumas nuvens comecem a aparecer.
Atingi uma minima de -0,4 º C.
Uma Boa Páscoa para todos os colegas deste forum.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mar 2008 às 13:18)

Boas, por aqui sigo com 13.7ºC e muita vontade de rir, daqueles que pensam que no Algarve é só sol e praia, e depois apanham este friozinho que é para aprenderem., este pessoal pensa que no Algarve não chove nem faz frio, ontem foram logo embora , só pensam virem para a praia, se fosse isso estava todo o ano na praia. 

Uma boa páscoa a todos os colegas e amigos do fórum.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2008 às 13:29)

Boas...

Ainda tenho *11,5ºC*
Vento a *21,6 km/h* e wind chill a *5,0ºC* (uma sensação de frio... tal como eu adoro!!)
Humidade a 43%
Pressão a 1016 hPa

EDIT: 13.36 - Passa a 11,4ºC


----------



## Stinger (23 Mar 2008 às 13:44)

Em montalegre parece que vai cair neve durante a tarde de acordo com o freemeteo


----------



## dgstorm (23 Mar 2008 às 14:16)

Para amanha há possibilidade queda de neve pos lados do geres ?


----------



## vitamos (23 Mar 2008 às 14:19)

dgstorm disse:


> Para amanha há possibilidade queda de neve pos lados do geres ?



Segundo o gfs não precisarás de esperar tanto... hoje mesmo ainda deverá cair algo... agora cotas de neve não sei


----------



## dgstorm (23 Mar 2008 às 14:20)

vitamos disse:


> Segundo o gfs não precisarás de esperar tanto... hoje mesmo ainda deverá cair algo... agora cotas de neve não sei



Pois, gostava de saber tambem as cotas... o IM fala em 1000, mas sinceramente acredito que caia a mais baixo !


----------



## vitamos (23 Mar 2008 às 14:26)

dgstorm disse:


> Pois, gostava de saber tambem as cotas... o IM fala em 1000, mas sinceramente acredito que caia a mais baixo !



A dúvida é se cai, pq a cair e vendo o que aconteceu ontem também acredito que caia mais baixo! Supostamente hoje está mais frio a 850 hPa que ontem...


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mar 2008 às 14:35)

A Sanabria está assim...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2008 às 14:36)

Por aqui noite de céu pouco nublado e assim se mantem.

Tive uma mínima de 7.0ºC agora estou com 12.3ºC  tive um winchill mínimo de -4.8ºC 

A pressão está nos 1015hpa o vento está fraco/moderado rajada máxima até agora 51 km/h.

A Europa está em festa viva  -10ºC e -15ºC.


----------



## boneli (23 Mar 2008 às 14:41)

Boa tarde

De facto no Gerês continua o tempo muitas nuvens e com o frio que esta se cair é em forma de neve.
Ontem sai de Braga com sol e mal cheguei lá começou a nevar...não sei é questão de tentar


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2008 às 14:48)

Quanto a cotas de neve, gosto de observar estes mapas... do meteoclimatic As cotas para hoje são bem mais baixas do que as do IM

Hoje: 6h





Hoje: 12h





Hoje: 18h





Hoje: 23.59 / Amanha: 00h





Penso que olhandom para estes mapas de hoje, se houver precipitação pode, de facto nevar no geres...

Amanha a cota deve começar a subir, mas ainda assim penso que podera cair algo nos pontos mais elevados...

Amanha: 6h





Amanha: 12h





Segundo o Snow Forecast Amanha pelas 0h devara cair alguma precipitação ainda dentro do territorio Portugues...
Depois, eleva a cota mais do que o meteoclimatic, impossibilitando a neve no Gerês...






Enfim... se cair precipitação hoje sera o melhor dia para ver neve no Geres

Aqui ainda vou com *11,6ºC*


----------



## Vince (23 Mar 2008 às 15:04)

Segundo as minhas contas com o GFS (run 06z)  as cotas esta tarde (15:00) no Gerês andam pelos 900m pois tem vindo a subir, pelas 6:00 da manhã andavam nos 400m.
Olhando para o satélite entram agora algumas boas nuvens pelo que é capaz de estar a nevar em vários locais do NW acima dos 900m ou até um pouco mais baixo se a precipitação for um pouco mais forte.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2008 às 15:49)

Vince disse:


> Segundo as minhas contas com o GFS (run 06z)  as cotas esta tarde (15:00) no Gerês andam pelos 900m pois tem vindo a subir, pelas 6:00 da manhã andavam nos 400m.
> Olhando para o satélite entram agora algumas boas nuvens pelo que é capaz de estar a nevar em vários locais do NW acima dos 900m ou até um pouco mais baixo se a precipitação for um pouco mais forte.



Segundo o nosso amigo Flaviense21  estava a nevar em Paradela Chaves mas ele já vem a caminho de Lisboa! isto é que se chama pouca sorte  aqui vou com 13,6ºC o dia mais frio do mês e um dos mais frios do ano...


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2008 às 15:58)

Aqui vou com *12,1ºC*... a máxima até agora foi de *12,4ºC* Até agora é o dia com a máxima mais baixa do ano

Há pouco o vento chegou aos *28,4 km/h* e o wind chill aos* 4,9ºC* a meio da tarde
Neste momento o vento está a 8,2 km/h e o wind chill a 10,4ºC

Humidade a 47%
Pressão a 1016 hPa


----------



## vitamos (23 Mar 2008 às 16:00)

Eu cá vou ver se está a nevar em Coimbra 

Boas nevadas a todos e o mais tardar até amanhã!


----------



## João Soares (23 Mar 2008 às 16:13)

Hoje  a maxima nao foi além dos *13,6ºC*

Ja vai em queda e sigo com *11,6ºC* e algum vento


----------



## Paulo H (23 Mar 2008 às 16:32)

Castelo Branco, 23-03-2008:  

Tmáx. : 12.4ºC
Tmíni. :  0.5ºC
Precip.:  0.0mm
Condições Actuais: Céu pouco nublado
Vento : 13.0km/h de Norte
H.R.% : 32%

-------------------------------------------------------------
Extremos 2008:

Tmáx mais alta     : 21.6ºC
Tmáx mais baixa   : 10.0ºC

Tmínima mais alta  :12.2ºC
Tmínima mais baixa: 0.5ºC

Vento máximo      : 40km/h
Precipitação máx. : 65mm (Fevereiro)
Precipitação acum: 117mm


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mar 2008 às 16:43)

Boas á 10m aguaceiros de água-neve na saída Oeste da IP4. De facto, e como disse o Vince mal começa a chover a temperatura cai a pique...no carro passou dos 7 para os 4ºC. 
Neste momento, 6,9ºC, sol e algumas nuvens.

Vamos ver se passa outra nuvem carregada.
Onde deve nevar bem é na Sanabria...


A cota essa está bastante baixa....


----------



## Levante (23 Mar 2008 às 17:16)

Gilmet disse:


> Aqui vou com 11,6ºC Vento a 20,1 km/h e wind chill a 5,4ºC
> 
> Bem... o que não deve ir para ali



 Mesmo! Aquilo que à primeira vissta pode parecer uma enorme frente de precipitação...nao é! Fui ver dados da Grécia e Turquia, e a verdade é q aquele monstro que passou levou areia e pó e 30º para Creta e valores próximos para pontos da Turquia e Chipre, chuva nem vê-la (mais para norte talvez)  Esta bonita senhora de céu encoberto e muita areia à mistura teve origem no norte de África como é vísivel, fazendo com que praticamente toda a costa mediterrânica do Egipto atingisse uns modestos 40º em pleno mês de Março  Em alguns locais a minima foi de 25º, e a areia fez-se sentir em várias localidades. É de facto impressionante, em latitudes não muito distantes das nossas. Particularidades de um clima mediterrânico semi-árido com o maior deserto do mundo à porta...e a ajuda de uma forte e cavada depressão na Europa/Mediterrâneo central. Velha máxima - frio num sitio, calor noutro. A natureza não falha!


----------



## meteo (23 Mar 2008 às 17:35)

_Mykonos, Grécia
     Conforme relatório de Mikonos, Grécia.  Domingo, 23 de Março de 2008 19:00 Local Time (Domingo, 17:00 GMT)

*Areia*   	 16°C
*Areia*
Sensação de 16°C

  Vento: 		de Sudeste a 8 km/h
  Ponto de orvalho: 		13°C
  Umidade: 		82%
  Visibilidade: 		8 quilu00F4metro
  Barômetro: 		1000,0 milibares

Índice UV
0
Mínimo_

tempo-chuva,frio,calor ? não..Areia ..


----------



## Mago (23 Mar 2008 às 17:37)

Bem ontem a tarde estava na Serra da Estrela a uns 1000 metros de altitude, de repente caiu uma trovoada, relampagos, granizo e neve, apanhei um susto que pensei que nao conseguia sair de lá com o meu carro
fiz uns 4km em primeira....que adrenalina....
Isto tudo em nao mais de 10 minutos.....


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Mar 2008 às 17:44)

Eu manhã bem cedinho irei até á sanábria tirar umas fotos...aproveito e meto gasolina que é bem mais barato que em Portugal!
A serra de Nogueira presenta algumas nuvens será que ainda cai alguma coisa hoje?


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mar 2008 às 17:44)

Neste momento 5,6ºC, céu pouco nublado, mas começam a aparecer algumas nuvens com bom aspecto a norte...


----------



## Levante (23 Mar 2008 às 17:50)

Aproveito também para relatar a situação por terras da vila de ameijoas 
Minima - 7º
Maxima (e actual) - 17º

A noite de ontem e anteontem foi das mais frias do ano, comparáveis a algumas de Janeiro. O windchill foi factor determinante, tendo em conta que na noite de 21 o vento soprou com rajadas de 70km/h 
Quanto às máximas, apesar de frescas, nada de anormal para a época, tendo sido de 19º ontem e 17º hoje, mas o dia esteve completamente limpo e com humidade e descer aos 20%.
O pior foi mesmo a molha que apanhei ontem no Estádio do Algarve, um forte e breve aguaceiro e um vento norte frio (o estádio enconstra-se junto à serra de Montefigo, na sua vertente sul, o que faz alterar drasticamente as condições em relação às zonas costeiras 10km a sul, onde nem sequer choveu). Aquelas duas horas de tormento naquele estádio e as filas intermináveis estragam o sábado a qualquer pessoa...  
A previsão é de sol esta semana e temperaturas a subir... praia!


----------



## Levante (23 Mar 2008 às 17:58)

meteo disse:


> _Mykonos, Grécia
> Conforme relatório de Mikonos, Grécia.  Domingo, 23 de Março de 2008 19:00 Local Time (Domingo, 17:00 GMT)
> 
> *Areia*   	 16°C
> ...



Pois é curioso que só em Creta as temperaturas tocaram os 30º, como podes ver nas estações de Heraklion e Souda. É a ilha mais a sul, levou com o calor todo, o resto foi só areia  Algumas cidades do sul da Turquia e da ilha de Chipre também estiveram lá perto. 
Mas bom de se ver são os registos do dia em Mersa Matruth e Alexandria (Egipto)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Mar 2008 às 18:17)

segundo o nosso instituto de metereologia deve estar a nevar em zonas do barroso larouco montalegre com 1 graus e 0,3 de prexipitação!

pro ano ha mais...


----------



## Thomar (23 Mar 2008 às 18:18)

Boas tardes! 

Também Eu, qual meteolouco  , tentei ontem subir à Serra da Estrela pelo lado de Manteigas e da parte da tarde. 

Foi um dia inesquecível, houve de tudo, chuva, granizo, neve, e até trovoada com neve á mistura!!!   Passei por muitos calafrios!  Também Eu, fiz muitos quilómetros em primeira e com o carro a escorregar.  

Estou só a preparar as fotografias e um vídeo para depois mostrar aqui!


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2008 às 18:31)

A minha máxima foi de apenas 13,6ºC a segunda mais baixa do ano...agora vou com 11,4ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2008 às 18:34)

O aquecimento global faz disto  mentalidade e relógio biológico 

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=334998&tema=27


----------



## LUPER (23 Mar 2008 às 18:53)

Neste momento sigo com 9.9 e uma sensação de frio extrema na rua, nem parece que estamos na Primavera.


----------



## João Soares (23 Mar 2008 às 18:55)

Tenho neste mmento 9,2ºC e algumas nuvens a encobrir o ceu


----------



## Bgc (23 Mar 2008 às 18:57)

Por volta das 16h tive 10min de aguaceiro de água-neve na zona sul de Bragança (Nogueira.). Por agora, 3ºC por aqui e nuvens a norte com boa pinta.


----------



## Vince (23 Mar 2008 às 19:00)

As reportagens da SIC na Serra, ontem e hoje.


*Ontem*
[SAPO]s3izgMA0ga3C6JPqRrhy[/SAPO]


*Hoje*
[SAPO]5ETbaD8z0rI6bzQOofBd[/SAPO]


----------



## Bgc (23 Mar 2008 às 19:04)

Olha o meu Passat no 1º vídeo


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mar 2008 às 19:19)

4,2ºC e apenas nuvens a Norte e Oeste.


----------



## Fil (23 Mar 2008 às 19:35)

Boas, aqui tenho 3,8ºC, 48% e 1019 hPa com céu quase limpo e vento fraco de NW. Existem umas nuvens bem negras (se calhar por ser noite ) que rodeiam a cidade de W a NE. A máxima foi de 8,5ºC e a mínima de 0,2ºC  (nortadas da treta..)



Brigantia disse:


> 4,2ºC e apenas nuvens a Norte e Oeste.



Estiveram lá toda a tarde e não passam daí, só vieram uns restos para nós que não deixaram precipitação na cidade


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2008 às 19:38)

vai baixando lentamente e vai agora nos 10,2ºC...


----------



## Stinger (23 Mar 2008 às 19:55)

aki no porto andava uma grande nuvem preta mt manhosa


----------



## ACalado (23 Mar 2008 às 19:58)

por aqui dia calminho tive uma mínima de 0ºc  ainda pensei ir a serra mas ao fim de semana existe por la muita confusão vou deixar a visita para o dia de amanha


----------



## Lince (23 Mar 2008 às 20:10)

Infelizmente ontem não pude participar no fórum, deixo aqui algumas fotos do que se passou ontem na minha terra:












Fotos tiradas ás 11horas,15horas,17horas e 20horas respectivamente.
Por fim a neve acumulada náo passou de uns miseros 5cm. Durante o resto da noite nevou com pouca abundância e a temperatura rondou os 2 graus negativos.
Ás primeiras horas da manhâ de hoje a neve começou a derreter embora por vezes ainda neve (mas nada de importante)
Uma boa Pascoa para todos.


----------



## Fil (23 Mar 2008 às 20:13)

Boas fotos Lince, 5 cm já é bem bom tendo em conta o que se passou no resto do país


----------



## Rog (23 Mar 2008 às 20:27)

A Madeira começa também a sentir os efeitos desta massa de ar frio, com temperaturas pouco habituais por estas paragens...






A chuva por cá mantem-se há pelo menos umas 3h 
Em Santana 6mm às 18h






Imagem de satelite







por aqui sigo com 10,6ºc
92%HR


----------



## Lince (23 Mar 2008 às 20:49)

Desculpai, mas podeis dizer-me quantas fotos conseguis ver na minha ultima mesagem? É que eu enviei 4


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Mar 2008 às 20:49)

Thomar disse:


> Boas tardes!
> 
> Também Eu, qual meteolouco  , tentei ontem subir à Serra da Estrela pelo lado de Manteigas e da parte da tarde.
> 
> ...




boas

um meteolouco  é  mesmo assim  

mesmo numa situação mais apertada saca sempre umas imagens 

abraços


----------



## Rog (23 Mar 2008 às 20:56)

Lince disse:


> Desculpai, mas podeis dizer-me quantas fotos conseguis ver na minha ultima mesagem? É que eu enviei 4



boas, só enviaste duas... 
verifiquei a mensagem com as fotos que enviaste, para ver ser tinhas algum link quebrado de alguma imagem, mas não. 
Só tinha mesmo duas fotos.


----------



## Bgc (23 Mar 2008 às 21:08)

Aguaceiro de neve este instante. A temperatura está bem baixa, ao cair forma-se uma capa de gelo sobre o carro.


----------



## Thomar (23 Mar 2008 às 21:15)

Thomar disse:


> Boas tardes!
> 
> Também Eu, qual meteolouco  , tentei ontem subir à Serra da Estrela pelo lado de Manteigas e da parte da tarde.
> 
> ...



Já está disponível a minha aventura  em:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/manteigas-serra-da-estrela-2008-03-22-a-2046.html#post65277


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mar 2008 às 21:30)

Bgc disse:


> Aguaceiro de neve este instante. A temperatura está bem baixa, ao cair forma-se uma capa de gelo sobre o carro.






Ainda continua?

Por aqui (S. Tiago) o céu apresenta-se com mais nuvens mas nem pinga...a temperatura essa está a descer bem, neste momento 3.2ºC e 75%HR.


----------



## Fil (23 Mar 2008 às 21:43)

Aqui nada, só algumas nuvens aparentemente inofensivas no céu e muito vento de WNW. A temperatura é de 3,1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2008 às 21:53)

Foi-se o vento apareceu o frio estou com 8.9ºC  estamos em Janeiro ou que ??


----------



## Fil (23 Mar 2008 às 21:59)

Está a chover e a temperatura em aumento, já vai em 3,4ºC 

Veio o frio foi-se a chuva, agora veio a chuva e foi-se o frio


----------



## Brigantia (23 Mar 2008 às 22:02)

Fil disse:


> Está a chover e a temperatura em aumento, já vai em 3,4ºC
> 
> Veio o frio foi-se a chuva, agora veio a chuva e foi-se o frio


Aqui nem neve nem chuva. Vamos com 3,8ºC e74%HR


----------



## olheiro (23 Mar 2008 às 22:08)

A Primavera em Portugal sempre foi isto...com maior ou menor rigidez...

Para que não pensem que é um fenómeno só de agora...lembro-me de um Março cheio de Sol, primeira semana talvez, e cá o "je"  todo branquelas a namorar na praia...era uma miúda linda...e demos os nossos mergulhos...e...e...e....ainda hoje me lembro...

Há ganda Março...Marçagão...


----------



## olheiro (23 Mar 2008 às 22:09)

Desculpem...o que atrás descrevi foi em 04/05 de Março de 1972.....


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mar 2008 às 22:18)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): A temperatura mínima hoje foi de 2,0 ºC; por agora estão 7,5 ºC. Esta situação não será muito invulgar; a situação anterior, com elevadas temperaturas, é que não era muito habitual.

*Rog*, antes desta entrada fria sobre Portugal Continental, o Pico do Areeiro tinha temperaturas mais baixas do que nas Penhas Douradas durante o dia (foi a estação oficial que apresentou os menores valores de temperaturas durante vários dias, no período diurno em que o sol estava acima da linha do horizonte).



Rog disse:


> A Madeira começa também a sentir os efeitos desta massa de ar frio, com temperaturas pouco habituais por estas paragens...


----------



## Rog (23 Mar 2008 às 22:32)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal (Alentejo Central): A temperatura mínima hoje foi de 2,0 ºC; por agora estão 7,5 ºC. Esta situação não será muito invulgar; a situação anterior, com elevadas temperaturas, é que não era muito habitual.
> 
> *Rog*, antes desta entrada fria sobre Portugal Continental, o Pico do Areeiro tinha temperaturas mais baixas do que nas Penhas Douradas durante o dia (foi a estação oficial que apresentou os menores valores de temperaturas durante vários dias, no período diurno em que o sol estava acima da linha do horizonte).



Sim, sei disso, nos ultimos dias até o IM chegou a prever neve para os picos mais altos da Madeira, que não sei se chegou a dar. Referia-me neste caso, às temperaturas das zonas perto da costa, como Funchal, Calheta e Santana.. 


Segue a chuva e 10,2ºC


----------



## dgstorm (23 Mar 2008 às 22:42)

Será que vai chover durante a noite ou nem por isso ?

Sigo com 5,6ºC... Ontem por esta hora penso que nao estava tanto frio... outra coisa que nao percebo... a massa de ar frio ja esta a recuar, nao era suposto a temperatura ser mais alta esta noite do que a noite passada ? Ou estou eu para aqui a dizer bacuradas...


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mar 2008 às 22:49)

Por aqui, está um fresquinho, sigo com 8.7ºC, a máxima foi de 15.8ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Mar 2008 às 22:53)

Boa noite. Aqui foi um dia de sol alternando com peridos de mais neblusidade, tendo caído alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2008 às 22:57)

Aqui vou neste momento com ...8,9ºC, 61%HR, 1029hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Lince (23 Mar 2008 às 22:59)

Aqui ficam as fotos que faltavam...









Para verificar o horário em que as fotos foram tiradas ver as ultimas 2 fotos enviadas.


----------



## Fernando (23 Mar 2008 às 23:05)

Boas !

Vi nevar diversas vezes nos arredores de Vinhais. Sempre nuvens passageiras apesar de um aguaceiro ter durado uns 10 minutos. Alguns aguaceiros eram de granizo forte. No alto de rossas havia chovisco (há 2 horas atrás) com 4ºC. Alto do Marão com 2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## apassosviana (23 Mar 2008 às 23:08)

Parece que o frio se foi, pelo menos na serra da estrela.

Previsões próxima semana -Snow-forecast:
_______max/min (°C)
Segunda 1 | -6
Terça__ 3 | -2 
Quarta__ 3 | -1 
Quinta__ 6 | 1 
Sexta___8 | 4


----------



## Maço (23 Mar 2008 às 23:39)

Boas noites!
Pessoal agradeço a vossa ajuda: amanhã no Geres devo esperar neve acima de que altitude?
Eu gostava de ir ao Pico da nevosa, mas pelos vistos se nevar em quantidade talvez seja um pouco perigoso, pelo que prefiro alterar os planos, alguma sugestão? Ou será que a neve ñem sequer vai cair?


----------



## dgstorm (23 Mar 2008 às 23:42)

Maço disse:


> Boas noites!
> Pessoal agradeço a vossa ajuda: amanhã no Geres devo esperar neve acima de que altitude?
> Eu gostava de ir ao Pico da nevosa, mas pelos vistos se nevar em quantidade talvez seja um pouco perigoso, pelo que prefiro alterar os planos, alguma sugestão? Ou será que a neve ñem sequer vai cair?



Eu penso que nao vai nevar o suficiente para se tornar perigoso... se tiveres o necessario... bons agasalhos, correntes, comida, agua, telemoveis, nao ir sozinho e nao tentar ir onde nao da mesmo, penso que nao tens perigo ! Mas isso uma pessoa nao pode falar não é...


----------



## Maço (23 Mar 2008 às 23:47)

O problema é que a Nevosa tem tanto de belo como de perigoso já que o inicio do percurso a pé inicia-se na Portela do Homem, são muitos kms percorridos a pé.
Sai-se de manhã para só chegar ao fim do dia.
Se por algum motivo a precipitação começa a abundar ainda me acontece como aqueles no outro dia que sem Nevar passaram lá a noite e tiveram que ser procurados pelos Bombeiros, buscas de Heli e tudo.
Arriscar sim mas dentro de riscos calculados..


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (23 Mar 2008 às 23:51)

Vila pouca de Aguiar 2 C Humidade relativa 89% vento 10km\h SE e está a chuver bem 
Talvez neve nos pontos mais altos do alvao e da falperra e da padrela xD

Vale figueira 7C Humidade relativa 76% vento 14 km\h SSE na localidade ..xD e 3 C junto ao rio trancao weee 

Vá até amanha


----------



## dgstorm (23 Mar 2008 às 23:55)

Maço disse:


> O problema é que a Nevosa tem tanto de belo como de perigoso já que o inicio do percurso a pé inicia-se na Portela do Homem, são muitos kms percorridos a pé.
> Sai-se de manhã para só chegar ao fim do dia.
> Se por algum motivo a precipitação começa a abundar ainda me acontece como aqueles no outro dia que sem Nevar passaram lá a noite e tiveram que ser procurados pelos Bombeiros, buscas de Heli e tudo.
> Arriscar sim mas dentro de riscos calculados..



Tens a Serra Amarela... tem 1300 e tal metros... tem neve de certeza tens sempre estrada certinha ate la cima em terra mas faz-se bem... a paisagem é linda e vestida de branco é perfeita ! Tenho algumas fotos da ultima vez que fui la... Fotografia e Videos... Serra Amarela !


----------



## dgstorm (23 Mar 2008 às 23:57)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-na-serra-amarela-1855.html

Ve aqui !


----------



## Bgc (23 Mar 2008 às 23:59)

Já estou pelo Porto mas recebi agora a informação de que cai um aguaceiro de neve na Avenida Abade de Baçal, pelo menos (zona oeste da cidade)


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2008 às 00:05)

Olá... boas noites...

Por cá, por pouco não tive a máxima mais baixa do ano...por 0,2ºC
Ficou em *12,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 6,8ºC, céu pouco nublado (nuvens sobre a serra)
Vim há pouco de Sintra... passei pela Base Aérea, e era lá que estava mais frio...uns *3ºC*

Varzea da Serra - Ultimos registos!

18:06 - 4,2ºC - céu limpo
18:24 - 3,6ºC - céu limpo


----------



## Maço (24 Mar 2008 às 00:05)

dgstorm disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/neve-na-serra-amarela-1855.html
> 
> Ve aqui !



Obrigado! Tiraste fotos excelentes dessa vez!


----------



## Brigantia (24 Mar 2008 às 00:06)

Bgc disse:


> Já estou pelo Porto mas recebi agora a informação de que cai um aguaceiro de neve na Avenida Abade de Baçal, pelo menos (zona oeste da cidade)


Não me apercebi de nada...

Neste momento não cai nada e a temperatura desceu um pouco para os 3,4ºC.


----------



## dgstorm (24 Mar 2008 às 00:09)

Maço disse:


> Obrigado! Tiraste fotos excelentes dessa vez!



E dessa vez nao tinha grande coisa... so tinha acumulado neve acima dos 1000m, penso que agora deve ter mais e em altitude bem mais baixa !
Tens aqui a previsao para a Serra Amarela: http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742962

Mas isto a 900m segundo o que diz aí, ou seja, no topo mesmo cai neve !


----------



## Bgc (24 Mar 2008 às 00:10)

Brigantia, talvez porque quem me disse estava dentro do carro e é sempre mais fácil de perceber quando cai no vidro  de qualquer forma, penso que não terá sido nada de especial.


----------



## Brigantia (24 Mar 2008 às 00:15)

Bgc disse:


> Brigantia, talvez porque quem me disse estava dentro do carro e é sempre mais fácil de perceber quando cai no vidro  de qualquer forma, penso que não terá sido nada de especial.


Deve ter sido isso.
Neste momento bastantes nuvens no céu o que faz adivinhar algum aguaceiro de neve a qualquer momento que a acontecer será sempre curto...
3,3ºC e 75%HR


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2008 às 00:42)

A temperatura subiu um pouco e estagnou nos 7,2ºC
A minima do dia ate ao momento é 6,8ºC

O vento levantou um pouco... 7,2 km/h e 5,8ºC de wind chill


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2008 às 01:41)

Hoje acho que vou ter uma minima mais baixa do que ontem

Despeço-me com 6,3ºC

Até logo!


----------



## ACalado (24 Mar 2008 às 02:19)

boas por aqui 3.2ºc com céu limpo noite calma e fria. será que para o norte ainda irá haver alguns aguaceiros de neve... esperamos que sim  o gfs coloca precipitação para esta noite


----------



## jpmartins (24 Mar 2008 às 10:04)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a min. foi de 6.8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2008 às 11:19)

Bom dia... (bom dia com uma minima...)

Vamos lá relembrar...hoje ás 1:41 tinha 6,3ºC...podia até ter tido a minima do ano...
Mas não! Tive uma minima horrivel de *5,8ºC*

E agora a temperatura já esta a subir muito! 12,8ºC por agora...já não tenho a máxima mais baixa do ano!
Humidade a 60%
Pressão a 1021 hPa

Noticias de Varzea da Serra

- O Andre já esta a voltar


----------



## Aurélio (24 Mar 2008 às 12:02)

Frio ... o que é isso ???


----------



## squidward (24 Mar 2008 às 12:13)

Hoje de novo, não conseguir bater a mínima do ano

T.Mín de hoje: +6.7ºC (a mesma de ontem)


----------



## João Soares (24 Mar 2008 às 12:38)

Hoje a minima foi de *5,8ºC* 

Agora ceu muito nublado, por nuvens muito negras e *15,8ºC*


----------



## Levante (24 Mar 2008 às 14:22)

Nortada - Frio e Neve?! De momento 19º, 40% humidade, céu limpo vento fraco NNW. Não se consegue estar mais de 15m num terraço virado a sul...os UV já vão escaldando!  Foi preciso a malta ir toda embora pa isto ficar no ponto...


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2008 às 14:29)

Aqui a mínima até foi mais alta que na ultima noite  foi de 7,8ºC...agora vou com 15,4ºC,40%HR, 1019hpa  e vento inferior a 10 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2008 às 14:43)

Aqui esta a ficar calor... tenho *13,8ºC*
A máxima até ao momento foi de 14,3ºC

O vento já se faz sentir... tive há 2 minutos 20,1 km/h

Humidade a 57%
Pressão estavel...1019 hPa

O céu vai ficando cada vez mais nublado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Mar 2008 às 16:27)

Levante disse:


> Nortada - Frio e Neve?! De momento 19º, 40% humidade, céu limpo vento fraco NNW. Não se consegue estar mais de 15m num terraço virado a sul...os UV já vão escaldando!  Foi preciso a malta ir toda embora pa isto ficar no ponto...



Por completo amigo levante, embora se tenha verificado um arrefecimento, mas nada de especial... Aqui por Vila real de sto antº tambem esta nesse patamar..muito UV.

Foi melhor a DANA do que esta nortada ligeira e totalmente normal onde nevou nos sitios tipicos... tudo muito normal..

So me irrita a falta de seguimento dos foruns conhecidos da GOTA FRIA de 19/20 de Março que foi das melhores deste ano..e em termos de estudo um exemplar...

Enfim, enquanto a malta esta á espera de neve fui o primeiro a receber o elemento branco em forma de granizo... e não fiz grandes espectativas...

Segundo o historial, é bastante normal neve em março a cotas normais segundo depressoes deste tipo...

E perdeu-se a oportunidade de um bom seguimento a uma depressao com energia algo extrema...


----------



## Fil (24 Mar 2008 às 16:44)

A nortada já era, embora na metade norte ainda faça bastante frio. Aqui tenho 10,3ºC, 41% e 1021 hPa, com céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado de NNW. A máxima foi de 11,0ºC e a mínima de 2,8ºC.

]ToRnAdO[, mas essa "gota fria" foi muito localizada e nada o fazia prever. A nortada atingiu quase todo o país, embora afinal não tenha sido nada do outro mundo.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2008 às 16:50)

Boas... por aqui passam nuvens negras, mas ainda assim não deixam precipitação... Sempre que passam a temperatura desce e o vento aumenta... Neste momento tenho 14,6ºC, mas ainda há pouco, durante a passagem da nuvem da foto, a temperatura deceu até aos 13ºC
A máxima foi 15,5ºC


----------



## Levante (24 Mar 2008 às 17:30)

á chegou aos 20º e nos 37% de humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2008 às 17:38)

Mais uma nuvem escura está a passar

Tenho 11,9ºC
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1019 hPa

Vento a variar entre os 2 e os 14 km/h


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2008 às 18:28)

Resumindo estes dias em *Várzea da Serra*.
Localização geográfica: Concelho de Tarouca, distrito Viseu.
A 950m de altitude, rodeada por serras com mais de 1000m de altitude. O ponto mais alto da freguesia é no alto de Santa Helena com cerca de 1150m de altitude.

Sexta-feira dia 21: 
Céu pouco nublado com uma temperatura máxima de 12ºC. 
À noite o céu cobriu-se por nuvens baixas e o vento intensificou-se de Noroeste.

Sábado dia 22: 
Começou a chuviscar por volta das 2h. Às 3:30 os beirais já pingavam. Às 8:30 notava-se que tinha chovido a noite inteira. Das 10h às 12h30 choveu com alguma intensidade. Até então a temperatura andou sempre entre os 4,5 e os 5ºC. 
Às 13h o sol despontou por entre o nevoeiro e brilhou até às 13:30, altura em que se cobriu por uma nuvem extremamente carregada. Era previsível uma grande descarga mas como estavam 7ºC, nada evidenciava o que aí viria.
Começou a chover, e um minuto depois desatou a granizar! Seguiram-se 3 fortes trovões, e com 3ºC o granizo passou a neve, que parou pouco depois. Estavam então 1,9ºC. (Foi a primeira mensagem que mandei ao Gil. Estava hiper, mega feliz)

Entretanto o sol voltou e começou a derreteu tudo! Na ânsia de ver mais neve, peguei na máquina fotográfica e fui sozinho e a pé ao ponto mais alto: 1150m de altitude, a 4km de minha casa, a 3km de qualquer casa. Lá vi crescer uma tempestade de vento, nevoeiro e alguma neve, tudo entre as 16h e as 17h.
Daqui a pouco já mostro fotografias e vídeos daquilo que vivi primeiramente com tanto entusiasmo e depois com algum medo.
Às 17h a neve havia voltado a cobrir o chão, que as temperaturas positivas (2 a 3ºC), o vento e o sol derretiam rapidamente. Nesse dia ao pôr-do-sol o céu limpo, e a temperatura desceu abaixo de 0ºC.


Domingo dia 23. 
Nada de precipitação. O vento manteve-se forte de norte até ao fim da tarde 
A temperatura andou entre os -2,7ºC e os 5,8ºC. Foi um dia extremamente gelado! 

Segunda-feira, dia 24: 
Às 1:30, quando vim do bailarico, ainda andei a raspar gelo no carro! Não tenho dados de temperatura. Até à vinda para Lisboa às 8:30, o céu mantinha-se nublado e com algum nevoeiro à mistura. Estavam 2ºC mas não havia chovido até então.


Seguem-se então algumas fotos e vídeos do fim-de-semana na terrinha 



*Reportagem*

 Neve e Trovoada - Várzea da Serra/Tarouca - Páscoa 2008


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2008 às 22:07)

Tenho neste momento 9,1ºC
Humidade a 80%
Pressão a 1020 hPa
Vento a 00

É claro que a minima vai ficar abaixo dos 9ºC previstos pelo IM para amanha para Lisboa...

Começarei agora a postar de novo no Seguimento deste mês...


----------



## Rog (24 Mar 2008 às 22:16)

Pelo norte da Madeira dia bem fresco, a máxima não foi além dos 12ºC
neste momento 10,9ºC
min. 9,2ºC
77%HR
1023hPa
ceu nublado


----------



## Serrano (25 Mar 2008 às 16:23)

Em relação a esta entrada fria, dizer que o período de maior animação foi sábado à tarde, em que a neve misturada com a chuva chegou a cair na zona baixa da Covilhã, uma situação que começou com queda de granizo. Quando me desloquei para o Sarzedo, a cerca de 800 metros de altitude, era neve a cem por cento, mas o festival durou pouco tempo e o sol passou a reinar.

Ontem, estive na Torre pelas 16 horas, com o termómetro a marcar -1 grau e bastante nevoeiro acima dos 1800 metros, enquanto a neve marca presença a partir dos 1500/1600 metros.

Saudações serranas.


----------



## Rui Ferreira (25 Mar 2008 às 21:21)

Ontem estive na zona da Peneda Gerês mais propriamente em Castro Laboreiro e  em Lamas de Mouro e com 6º não havia neve para ninguém infelizmente, embora  estivesse a chover.

Valeu o passeio pelas magníficas paisagens.

Cump


----------

